# Successful ivf with PCOS?



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 

I'm about to look at starting another round of ivf. 
I've had a previous early miscarriage and an unsuccessful ivf. This time around things like baby aspirin have been mentioned? I'm on  metformin big dose this time and wonder if anyone has had success from ivf whilst being on metformin and what tips / things you could recommend. Also if anyone is in the same situation be good to chat x

Thanks


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,
I am about to start my first IVF, and also have PCOS. It is drining me mad as my period was due yesterday but is late. Gggrrr. I only ovulate on clomid so am unsure of my exact start date. When do you start your next cycle. I am meant to have my down reg scan on 17th, with a view for e.c on 30th Jan.
Kat x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Kat,

Totally know what you mean about waiting for the cycle to start when PCOS messes up the due on date. Such a nightmare. 

Hopefully starting ivf beginning of January fingers crossed.  It's not knowing your dates and your body not playing ball which makes things extra difficult.

Hope your dates go ok and the your period gets a move on and appears   do you know what level of dosage you'll be on or anything? I'm not on a down reg, just doing a short cycle which seems to be what my clinic does. Not sure of science behind it all. Feel more excited about ivf as the chances are higher but it's a bit of a mission.
You excited?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

I just got my first BFP after ivf/icsi, I also have PCO! Drop me a line with any questions and I can try and pass on what I learnt over failed and successful cycle X


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, we are currently about to start our first IVF, once af arrives, and i'm so nervous!

We have had 3 attempts at IUI, first resulted with an early miscarriage, second stopped halfway through and third was failed.  I too have pcos and it's so hard losing weight with it to help the treatment!

Any help/advice is welcome please.  Vixter - please pass on all knowledge ....well done on the BFP, great news 
xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey SS, good luck! Are you on long or short protocol? Am happy to try to answer any questions, where do I begin?


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Vixter!

I had to take provera to help my af along and am currently waiting on that, then we get started with injections - do them for one week, along side tablets, then back for scans and start second injections aswell.  Then regular check ups till everything is ready for egg collection.  They estimate that i'll be having egg collection around the 8th Feb.

xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats Vixter, bet you cant wait for your first scan. Whats your due date?

I have PCOS also, my first IVF worked....my son is almost 8yrs old now. We are currently waiting to start IVF #2, would love to be successful first try again but im realistic and know that age etc will go against me, i wont give up though.

I was told i had long protocol last time....can anyone tell me what the difference is?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Lynz, long protocol is where you go on the pill first and then usually the spray. I was on short as my PCO is quite severe and I react quite quickly, I took injections the same time as stimming that do the same as the spray and prevent ovulation. It's great to know IVF worked for you, I'm in the total worry stage until scan on monday but I'm having frequent betas and all look good.

Hi SS as I don't cycle I always had to take something to kick start my AF as well, always came 4 day after stopping. Sounds like you on short protocol, I surprised my clinic by responded to the stims within one week, can happen with PCO. What meds you on?

Good luck to all ladies

Vicki


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

OH i dont recall having a pill. I did have the nasal spray though, then went on to daily injections. Am told they dont do the nasal spray anymore so will be a one of injection.

Im sure your scan will go fine, you can tell alot from your betas. Get your tissues ready for that scan, its emotional.

Wishing you all the best, and keep us posted   xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you and good luck with your cycle. Hoping first time is your lucky number again X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there

Congrats Vicki on your BFP. So so happy for you. Gave me some positive thoughts.

I've had egg collection and now on wait to see if we get a transfer. Really praying we do and number 2 ivf works for us.

Can I just ask are people on PCOs drugs at all like metformin?

Also ladies for those who have had egg collection did you get really bloated swollen and sore after. I think it may be the progesterone stuff but finding it difficult to move and really hoping things go down before the transfer. Anyone experience this? Can transfer still work if you are ballooned like a ball??


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Helen

I felt like that (and still do) turns out I had a bit of OHSS. Providing its not that you'll be fine, drink lots of water and rest up!

Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Helen

I have pcos i didnt have metformin though

I was sore and bloated after EC for about 6 days infact i did query whether it was ok to go ahead with ET (had a day 2 transfer) and was told was ok (they didnt think they were ok for freezing and surviving the thaw) and i got a BFP 

I did have mild OHSS as vixter says drink lots of water, if the pain bloatedness gets excessive speak with your clinic 

Em


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

on the water now by the bucket loads xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Try and drink a sports water which has all the salts and vitamins to add back into your body - I drank lucozade sport.  My hospital says it works better than water.  Good luck XX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,
do you mind f I join your chat? I also have PCO and mine also came on after a few years on the pill, I have no symptoms other than anovulation. I am currently in an IVF cycle, went today for 9 day scan and have 26 follicles, my doctor said I am bordering on OHSS, he suspected that I would do this, as PCO. Anyway i am really concerned about it, but also because my follicles are not big enough. and they're giving me another 3 days of meds with a plan for wed egg collection.
Hope all is well for you x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi vix

Thanks for the sport water tip, that's really helpful. The drinking water helped. I also moved about some more and ate loads of fruit  so by the next 24 felt so so much better. My ovaries aren't as swollen as last time and had a much more comfier ET. Hoping it's gone ok on 2ww now.

Hi Amp, the more the merrier 

I had a ton of follicles like you on my first attempt, and I had to keep on goin with my drugs. Don't worry. Just keep drinking lots of water, as much as you can manage .. And sports water! Clinics deal with women with loads more follicles so as long as they are carefully monitoring you should be fine, they will be looking out for anything untoward as they know u have PCO. Just think of all the lovely eggs you will have. Keep positive.
Xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Helen

Congrats on being PUPO. That's great.  My OHSS actually got much, much worse during my 2ww as the embie was implanting and producing more HCG.  I ended up in hospital - but all for a good cause.  Hope time doesn't go too slowly!  When is your OTD?

Dear Amp

Try not to worry right now.  OHSS is what comes AFTER they remove the eggs, there are loads of ways to reduce this - including triggering with a reduce dose of HCG, which is what I did and it seems to make a difference.  I was also on an anti-duretic tablet for 5 days after.  So have faith in your clinic, like Helen says - they see this kinda thing all the time!!  Good luck 

XXX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I appreciate it. I've had an awful weekend worrying about it, and I know the worst thing in the world is to look on the internet at ohss, but couldn't help it and everything you see is horror stories about being admitted to hospital and water being drained!!  it's freaking me out. I am drinking loads of water and thanks for the sports drink tip, I shall get some tomorrow. My doctor is quite cool (in a distant sort of way), he scanned me on Friday and said 'you have too many follicles, at risk of ohss, and follicles not correct size', he then left and wrote a prescription and the nurse gave it to me and he never came back. I have freaked out since. I was admitted to hospital 2 years ago for a really freaky illness and it has left me incredibly petrified of being unwell and I know I completely border on being irrational, as we are all unwell at times. When I had my consultation I told him how scared I was of ohss, (and even asked if anyone had died from it-haha totally appreciate how neurotic I sound), and now I am going into this knowing how at risk I am. Is 26 follicles that bad? I read your signatures, and one of you had more. I am not so concerned about not transferring in a fresh cycle, I will ask about freezing eggs if i do ohss.
I will update you tomorrow. and thanks for the tip on less hcg, if my doc doesn't mention it I will speak to him about it. Thanks lovelies, fingers crossed for some big fat juicy positives for you all and stress free transfers! xx


----------



## One shot x (Jan 2, 2012)

Hii guys aim new to this so bare with me ha my names Kerrie i am 27 with an 8 year old daughter me an my partner have been trying for 4 1/2 years now i have pcos ( scale of one to 10 iam about a 3 10 been the worse so the doctor said ) been though the whole ovarian drilling , clomid , ect now just started first cycle of ivf  so excited an nerves had first injection yesterday , just praying that it. Works ! Xxxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi vix,

Test date is 2nd feb. d
Getting a bit down though as don't think it's worked as I don't feel any symptoms. When I was pregnant last time I had sore breasts straight away and implantation pain. Nothing this time, but trying to believe things could happen. 

Amp can understand about you not wanting to go into hospital and to be honest your doc should have been a little more communicative with you from what you described. Don't worry though my ovaries were 5times bigger than they should have been the first time but didn't end up in hospital and I had def over 20 follicles. And like vix said even if you did get Ohss which isnt every day there can still be a positive outcome. See how you are doing after the retrieval but don't give up on a chance of a fresh transfer I'm sure all will be fine. Can you see another doc when you go back in or talk to one of the nurses? 

One shot how exciting starting your treatment. Let us know how your scans go keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Well just to update you> i went back for scan on Monday and had made even more follies, they planned me in for EC today which I had a 9am and they got 45 follies  OMG! Talk about shock. so a fresh transfer is totally out, they will only freeze them. Feeling very tender but not sick so that's good. Embryologist will ring in the morning with update!
thansk girls xxx how are you's getting on?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Helen, 

How you feeling? More positive?

Amp, 

45 follies or 45 eggs?  45 eggs is a huge number, when will you know how many are mature?  I once had 40 but only half of them were mature.  My last cycle they controlled my meds really well and I ended up with 13 perfect eggs and only got OHSS after transfer - due to successful implantation.  I once had a friend get 53 and she didnt get OHSS so you might well be ok if your estrogen levels were fine. . .do you know what they were?

Im feeling sick and very tired.  For all the right reasons though. . . XXX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

ooops sorry, 45 eggs they got from 45 follies. they said it was unusual to have an egg in every obe but i did, gulp! they didn't ever test my eostrogen which i thought was a bit strange. they took all my base line bloods on monday though for hydration levels, etc so i think they were expecting me to get it. I pray i don;t. i had a small dose of hcg. and no transfer so fingers crossed. 
Embroyologist is phoning at 10 am to advise on fertilisation and the fertilised ones will be all frozen, and they said that as it is day 1 they dont grade them so they are all frozen. when i was there on Monday they said i had 16-20 that were good size and others were smaller, but the embyologist said today those that are mature today she will ICSI (as per plan) and the ones that are smaller or not mature she will wait until tomorrow and then just IVF. DH's sample was perfecto!!! they couldn't believe it. Considering every one they have said was ICSI!

Yeah it's the only time that you're happy to be sick and tired!!! Well done you. xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow!! 45 eggs! I didn't think they could get that many! Good luck with the fertilising! Is this your first ivf?

Hi everyone else, hope your all well!

When is best for the sports drink Vixter?

Any other food or drink tips? I'm currently on day 6 of buserelin......
Xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp

Wow can't believe the number of eggs you got that is so impressive. Really hoping all goes well on the fertilisation front, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Can't wait to hear how you get on. Xx

Vix was feeling so positive yesterday but had really bad night sweats last night and now positivity has dropped again   I only get night sweats when af about to arrive and I'm not near my test date yet! This thing is a roller coaster. Hoping it's not cause I ate something last night with spice and fresh corriander in - am I nuts  

Glad to hear your symptoms are nice and strong Xx

Hi sausage! Hope your going ok xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Amp, wow that is a huge number.  Welldone.  What day will they push the embies to before freezing? Strange they didnt test your estrogen levels, its usually the biggest indicator of OHSS.  Anyway, you will have plenty embies in the bank for when you feel ready.  Welldone again, rest well and recover. 

Hi SS, I drank lucozade water but I hear good things on gatorade also.  In the first couple of days I was advised to eat lots and lots of proteins and to have a little bit of extra salt (if my body felt like it).  I was eating a lot of cheese and chicken.  I really do not respond well to frozen cycles so was determined to go ahead with a fresh.  Luckily I got there.  How are you feeling?

Hi Helen, are you on progrestrone support?  This caused the most massive night sweats for me.  Now I am off the support I still get night sweats (even when I feel cold) as my body is now producing progrestrone to suppor the baby.  If you are taking hormone support its so hard to know what is your body reacting and what is the meds.  Try not to read to much into it - can still be good news.  

Hugs for all my ladies today XX


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Vixter!  So drinking lucozade sport is good now, or at stimulation, or after et??  I'm confused?

To be honest, i've not much idea what's best to eat and drink and when!  any help greatly appreciated!!


xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

haha.  I dont claim to be an expert but I picked up a few times along the way.  Eating protein is really good for egg development - so eat before and during stimming.  During stimming you are going to want to drink A LOT of water as everything gets quite swollen down there.  After EC you can start drinking the sports water and upping the protein as this will reduce the OHSS.  During this time I also ate a lot of pineapple as it has selenium which is good for lining (or so they say) - I also drank raspberry tea.  After ET I stoppped the tea and pineapples, continued the massive water and protein intake and added a few brazil nuts to my daily eating.

Reading this back I sound so good, I really wasn't - I still ate chocolate and biscuits throughout it all and the day of the EC hubby took me to Mcdonalds as I had been quite sick throughout the day and was suddenly starving.

The water is the most important thing I think, espec with PCO.  You want to be drinking as much as you can thoughtout the whole treatment - without forcing it. 

hope it helps a little?!


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hiya.
To answer a few questions in one...
Yes this is my first cycle! Still cannot get over 45 eggs! Feeling very bloated still and like i've got wind, but I haven't.
Embryologist phoned this morning I have 23 fertilized eggs all frozen on day 1, they said this is better for a frozen cycle success rate and has similar results to a fresh cycle (I think she said it reduced it by 5%).
So 22 eggs didn't make it. Some not mature and some not fertilised. 20 were ICSI and 25 normally and funnily enough much higher succes srate with IVF ones (what's that all about).
I am still drinking loads, during stimming I ate shed loads of protein (as well as rubbish ) I also made a point of walking about 4 miles every day.
I have got PCO but not the syndrome and have very irregular periods, can go up to a year without one. So my ovaries literally went 'off on one!' Pesky things.....


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Amp, that's 'mazing. Never heard of freezing day one though as my hospital always push to day 5, does it mean they'll defrost a batch at once so they can transfer the one (or ones) that make it to blast?

No syndrome here either (in fact was a little underweight) and period was fine until stopping the pill.

I'm no good on frozen cycles as I have some lining issues - it doesn't thicken without a blast of hcg which is not part of the frozen protocol but I have seen loads of people get pregnant this way and swear it was easier all round on their body and mind, hope you'll be one of them - I really do!

V X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi ladies,

So pleased for you Amp with your numbers still, lovely news. Talk about having things in the bank! So exciting to think one of those could be your future son or daughter - blows your mind talking bout them at this stage and seeing the eggs a follicles and things  know what you men about the gas feeling after egg collection. I put posts on here as I was going nuts as I was o swollen and I've had not so much going on with my ovaries as you. After I rested for a few days on bed rest I was told to mov around lots to dispel gas and of course as we ll know by now to drink our favourite water. I liked having bottled water as I felt it was a treat and I could easily see how much I was drinking. Was also told to eat lots and lots of fruit and fibre items to help reduce bloating.

Vix and ss reading discussions about food. Sounds impressive. We are so tight this month I've lived off baked beans and toast after egg collection.   Also had massive pizza night before ET as a treat and scoffed 2packets of cheesy puffs after transfer to cheer me up. I told my husband it was because the embryos were sending me subliminal signals to eat cheesy puffs. He didn't buy it  tried to eat fruit every day though and have protein with each meal.

Vix I'm on the prog pessaries - have been for previous cycles including for iui. First tim to my memory though I've had a night sweat (except the night before I m/c) so my mind is working overtime. I'm trying to stop going on about it and just knuckle down until next week and the test date. So hard as its a rollercoaster. How are you feelin?

Xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Helen

If its the first time with night sweats don't put it down to bein bad. I had killer cramps 4/5 days after my ET, they hurt so much I took painskillers and thought I was out the game. So don't worry, it can all still go in the right direction. If anything the sweats could be a side effect of a cheesy puff overdose  

I'm still feeling sick and dizzy 24 hours a day and the tiredness kills me but they are all happy side effects.

Try to keep busy this weekend and your big day will be here soon - will you wait for OTD or do a sneaky POAS?


V X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes def sign of cheesy puff overdose - not enough research done about their effects  can't believe you had such pains. It's so mad isn't it all he different symptoms.

Well my test date is 1st feb, but I think this is well too late? I had a 5 day transfer on sat? What do u think? How many days do you make that? My Maths is shocking but I'm sure it's well over 14 days? I will prob test on sat. That is if I haven't bled before then which is the norm for me.

Your symptoms sound a pain but obviously good hormones kicking you around a bit. Things babies put you through  xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I don't want to encourage POAS behaviour but I tested 9 days after my 5dt and it was positive immediately (even on a non sensitive). The only thing is the longer you leave it the more confident you can be that the trigger has left your system and not causing a false positive. I think to sure I'd wait until Sunday as they you'd be technically 14 days. Of course it's totally up to you, I know it's a head mess knowing what to do. . .I will be checking in on you and praying my hardest 

V Xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks vix,

I'll wait til Sun, that's a good plan. Might not even get that far and then in that case I've saved the cost of a test   every cloud has a silver lining heh!

Thanks for your support xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I've actually kept it all on my phone so I don't forget! I'm wanting to do anything and everything I can......as I know we all do!!

That said I've just had a choc pudding so feeling very naughty but been feeling down today so needed a treat!

How are you all xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Ss you enjoy your chocolate pudding. All helps with making you feel less stressed. Chocolate is good xx  

Vix had spotting today so that's definitely not a good sign is it? Oh well. But at least I didn't buy a test so saved some money. Might still go and see nurse later in the week for the pointless preg test, just to see someone. Otherwise I will have to wait 20 years for a failed treatment appointment at my clinic and by the time I see someone I have forgotten to ask the questions I thought of at the time.
Last time my treatment failed in sep and didn't get to see a consultant til nov!!!

Really upset but going to be brave and go out for cake. Husband has suggested we go to the rspca kennels to look at puppies as puppies always cheer people up so we might give it a try  I'll let him do an Xbox afternoon as poor thing is devasted too.
Never mind onto the next one, third time lucky. Anyone know when Is the earliest you can go again? Xxx
Hope all you guys are fairing better and much love to all xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Hel

I've heard some people spot after implantation so it's not over until it's over!

Your husband is so sweet about the puppy tour, I wonder if you'll leave with one 

Do you have frosties in the freezer? I always cycled back to back with frosties and had one month before doin fresh again - that's very, very aggressive though but worked for me.

I'm still hoping the spotting is your embie diggin in!

X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi vix,

No puppies, just lots and lots of large staffies . Love staffies but not what I was expecting. Still it was a good day out and took our minds off things. 

Thanks for the info about your cycles. Sounds good, I thought you automatically had to wait 3-4 months as that's what one of the nurses told us, hence the wait from our last one in sep. I'll ask at clinic. No frosties for me   by the time I've got to day 5 we are lucky to put anything back, nothing that is left is of good enough quality to freeze. Did you have frosties from day 5 ET?

Thanks for good thought, but def think its a bit late to implant. Still a glimmer of hope but planning for 3rd one now. Might even have an iui again as less intense and so much cheaper. Think I should have some tests done - surely not a good sign to have done 2 and got no where? Xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Helenx, it aint over til the ***** comes properly. Really it isn't. I had a natural bfp last december and spotted from about 3 days before my period was due and went on for 8 days ad then I tested, unfortunately I mc but spotting can happen when preggo too.
poor staffies, I know what you mean that you wouldnt want one, but the most amazing therapy is loving especially when you're kind of saving it. Keep looking, the right one for you will come along when it's good and ready, just like your baby!
My clinic said after a bfn cycle they will put you through another as long as one period inbetween, when I said I have very irregular cycles he said one month to allow ovaries to return to normal size.
Much love lovely, and honestly a lush little pooch would totally help. I can guarantee that from experience. And lovely walks, endless kisses and complete gratitude! Go for it. xxxx
Hope everyone else well xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Amp,

You're a gem. Xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Helen

It was the fourth transfer that worked for us so don't lose hope - and none to freeze, we transferred both 5 day blasts, one stuck.

I'm in Belgium so it's maybe different but I had to wait one period and after a couple of weeks take pills to start another bleed (PCO means I don't cycle at all) and I was good to start stimming.

They did change my meds for the successful cycle so might be worth talking it over with your clinic.

Still wishing for a miracle for you!

XXX


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks vix.

I've always been on menopur - can I ask what drugs they changed you to? Xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Hel

Did you test today?

Prob doesn't help cause they changed me to Menopur, I was on Puregon which is meant to be excellent for PCO but wasn't good for me - maybe its worth talking through with your clinic?

V x


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining in! Im currently waiting for my period so I can crack on with my first ivf! Unfortunately with pcos  I could be waiting a while! Anyway just thought id say hi and good luck to u all xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Dylan and welcome. Can't your clinic give you something to start AF? I don't cycle at all and I've always needed meds to kick start it all.

Good luck in it all XX


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks vixter, to be honest im in no rush to start.......very nervous!


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot to say massive congrats on your bfp


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! Take your time to get your head round it all, it's a big journey but worth it all Xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi vix,

Just typed out my reply and computer went own doh! Haven't tested today hun as couldn't face it really. Ringing nurse tomorrow to ask as they are not expecting me in until wed. Might buy a cheap test and try when I get back from work tomorro if I take a sample in the morning. Heh ho.

I need to get back on the healthy eating tomorrow as been eating too many takeaways whilst going through this and I'm sure I've put on weight. I can use the gap between my next cycle to lose more weight and that will be a good thing.

Hope your ok and have had a lovely weekend. Have you done any baby shopping soon or is it well too early for you??Xxx

Hi amp hope your ok xx

Hi Dylan gld you've joined us. Have u had any IUIs before this ivf? Hope you've had a nice weekend xx


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all

Just dropping in to wish you all lots of luck. As you'll see from my signature I have PCOS (and also a number of immune issues) My last (3rd fresh) cycle was successful, my twins are currently asleep, hurrah!

In addition to the meds below I took metformin on this cycle and stimm'd with menopur. 

All the best
Lulu
Xxx


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi helenx, no I havent had iui treatments just clomid. Im on day 36 today so af should arrive soon hopefully! How are u doing?


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi lulu, twins! Thats soooo lovely


----------



## Mrs M2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm just about to start my 2WW...any tips for success ladies 

xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Dylan,

Day 36 so any day now I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Then you can get cracking at baby making  
I'm doing ok thanks, talking to you lovely ladies helps a lot xx

Hi Mrs M,

Ladies on here say drink lots of water, get lots of rest and think lots of positive thoughts xx apparently pineapple juice, not from concentrate, is good from EC-ET but not after ET. Xx


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

it is nice to talk to women who understand! The only people we have told is our parents! Im hoping 2012 is a good year to us all


----------



## Mrs M2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Helenx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Helen, 

Well I still wait for a mirable for you.  I am only 9 weeks so its WAY to early for me.  When doing treatment you think once you get a BFP the horrible part will be over but I find the waiting now harder, waiting for first scan and 7 weeks, now waiting until 12 weeks.  I am a born worrier.  Only the sickness reminds me that its all real. 

Maybe after 20 weeks scan, where we find out the sex, I will start to think of buying bits and pieces. Will see.  And I think once we tell people after 12weeks it may start to sink in. Maybe. 

Hi Lulu, I also got my BFP with menopur.  I know its not the drug of choice for PCO due to OHSS but I really responded well, as did you it seems ;-) Congrats on your twinnies.


----------



## xSHELL86x (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello! 
We had our ivf consultation today at liverpool womens, and went through the treatment we'l be having, just straight forward ivf, when we were arranging when to start, due to my irregular periods with pcos, he told me to wait until the 14th feb and if ive still for seen af then ring the nurses and tell them to arrange meds etc!
Im jus a bit confused as i thought u had to have a period before you started, am i goin to have an induced period n have to wait even longer to start!?  im so confused! Xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, not been on for a while.....how are you all? Injection tonight left a little rash, will be glad to hear its nothing to worry about at our baseline Thursday! This can't come quick enough......just want to know what's happening down there x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey SS

I used to get a little rash after injections, clinic warned me before this could happen so I wasn't alarmed. Don't stress!
Vx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Hope you're all well. Wow this moves fast..

Helen - have you tested yet? I feel really nervous for you and soo sooo hope this is it for you. I have got everything crossed for you honey.  

Dylan - welcome!! Waiting to start, wow, this is a really exciting time for you. 

Lulu - welcome! It's great to have some positive stories on here! Keeps us going with some belief that what we want we can achieve. We can so do this!!!!! 

Vixter - How you doing? You got your scan date yet? I am so so pleased for you x

Mrs M Good luck for your 2 week wait, long wait!!! How many eggs did you get, and transfered?

SS - where you up to? Are you still downregging or stimming?

Well I am now over the shock of my mammoth collection of eggs haha! I feel a bit lost to be honest, as I am competely better and feel human again. I have no tenderness or anything! Wow. I'm really pleased BUT I now feel in limbo, I've been through all of this and now I'm stcuk (aw I know I'm not, I'm just feeling sorry for myself). So positively...change thinking!!! I have joined weight watchers tonight!!!! I would like to lose a stone. I put a stone on while being diagnosed with PCO, but seem to have stabilised around a stone heavier than I usually am. 
Right ladies....question I would love to know! I have PCO and not PCOS, so the only problem I have is no ovulation. If you have PCOS you can follow a LOW GI and cycles come back. Is this the same for PCO?? this is the current plan! 
And oh....I had my first glass of wine in 4 months last night. Felt tipsy and only had a small glass...!
Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi amp74
Thanku for welcome,im afraid I dont know the answer to ur question. Good for u for joining ww!
How are you feeling? Did you do long or short protocol?


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Dylan,
i did long protocol, what about you? I down regged for 3 and a half weeks and then stimmed for 12 days (yikes). 
You're waiting to start right? Such an exciting time. this was my first time too. I found this site an amazing support. Everyone is so helpful, well we're all in the same boat so we all want to help each other. So anything you need to know, just ask. xx


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thankyou! Im waiting to start short protocol,2wks of meds then the 2 week wait! Im absoloutely petrified and already thnking of how im gonna deal with if it fails! I shouldnt be so negative but cant help it! have you told ur friends/family?


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hiya yes told our parents and also 3 of my best friends but that's it. I took time off work and managed really well around appointments. I work shifts so I was able to put it in the request book and asked hospital for dates first and they were very accommodating. what are you doing? I wonder what their criteria is for long/short protocol is? do you know? Someone will know?

shell - i am so sorry i didn't include you before, just seen your post now for some reason. Sorry. They can start you anytime whether you have period or not. They gave me a date to start 6 weeks before and i asked about periods etc and they said if you are down regging for 3 weeks it will cover wherever you are in your cycle. it is all such a head bust though. xx


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

We have told our parents and my sister,im a hairdresser so taking time off work is a tricky one as I will have to be a pain and cancel clients! Coz of my pcos I could come on tomo or in a fortnight!
What to you mean by criteria?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Amp

If you are PCO (like me) you are no insulin resistant and a low Gi will make no diff. I did find though that low gluten worked for me but that might be personal and not PCO related.

Had first scan a couple of weeks ago and a 9 week one booked for Thurs! Exciting 

Xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. Just catching up on posts and things.

Just to say I got a cheapo 3 for £1 preg test ( how cheap is that?) and unfortunately tested negative, about 3times now so def not worked this cycle. Thank you so much for all your thoughts. 

Had time to digest, obviously we are gutted but seeing consultant tomorrow to discuss next steps. We will try and discuss immunology and stuff as 2 failed cycles now and don't want to do anymore without seeing what's going on.

Hopefully just a case of keep going. Feel better today yesterday was awful. But this is the ride we go through. Xx

Amp re: losing weight I am insulin resistant so try to do gi, but metformin helps. I am also a stone heavier than I want to be and put 1/4 st on over this treatment. But that was due to overuse of cheesy puffs...back on the diet wagon. Might have a little glass of vino though  

Hope you are all having good weeks and much positive thoughts to all. Hope cycles are going well, and vix hope your doing ok and not too tired and sick.

Will stay and chat with you guys as finding out so much. Will let you know what our clinic says tomorrow x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hugs Helen XXX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah Helen, I am sorry xxxxxxx. It is so rubbish and such an emotional rollercoaster all the time. It never gives up, and neither should you. Time to lick your wounds, see your consultant, drink some wine and get full of cheesy puffs! Let us know how you get on with the consultant. Please stick with the thread, you have been a fab support to me especially last week, and I think it's really important we support each other. 
Ah will be thinking of you honey. Do you have PCO or PCOS?
I am trying to find out as I have made an appointment to see my doctor in a fortnight and am going to ask them about metformin, just as a last resort really. Clomid works a treat for me but unfortuntaley I have had my full whack and they won;t give me any more    I JUST WANT TO OVULATE!! God is that such a big ask! Or to get preggo!
Oo that sounds like I'm in a bad mood but I'm not.

Dylan - what i meant about criteria was why do clinics choose to put you on short or long protocol? I know the difference but don;t know for what reason they would do each one.

Vixter  - Good luck for your scan, what a lovely place to be! Enjoy every minute of seeing your little bundle xx

Much love everyone xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Amp, log and short depends on your situation - I was always short as I don't cycle at all so hormones to switch off during a down reg. Plus my PCO makes me respond quickly so short is good for me (and my impatience).

Helen, still more hugs x

Shell, all a period does is make sure hormone levels are low and lining is thin - if they don't insist on a bleed it'll be cause they checked these factors and all look ok. Good luck!

Actually had an unexpected scan today as went to clinic as I was feeling so bad I took today off and needed a sick note. Buba looks less tadpole like and even moved its feet. Anyway I wont go into too much detail, I know this PCO(S) thread is for everyone, but I've had to many BFN to want to rub it in today given Helen's news. On a good note for everyone DR did tell me PCO (and some cases PCOS) can start to subside by mid 30s so there is a chance of a normal cycle for me - some day!


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all ok. Thanks so much for the hugs, feeling tons better. Support on here great, thanks guys.

Appt with consultant was good today, going for long protocol next time as may help with implantation. Lots of other tests done re immune tests.. so will chill now until results are back and we can see what's what. Much more positive now. Hope time flies !  

Vix don't worry about telling about your scan. Sounds brill, and vvv exciting. We will all get to scan stage one day, good to know how it all works. Do you get to keep any pictures at this stage? I'd be trying to photograph the machine / get the phone out to video it all.  

Wow didn't know PCO could subside in 30s cool.

Amp sending you ovulating wishes.  I've got PCOS not PCO. Have you had your bloods done for insulin? They did a fasting test which showed my insulin level was high (not bloodsugar though) and so got metformin. It's helped with weight big time. Need all the help you can get when you love those naughty snacks. But I think if it's PCO like vix said that won't be the case. You never know I think the more tests the better!

Hope everyone doing ok xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Vixter - How lovely to have an unexpected scan, has it sunk in yet? God I can't imagine what that must feel like, I don't even believe it anymore. When I hear of people getting pregnant I'm like 'wow a miracle' coz it feels like that sometimes doesn't it. I always say the sun the moon and stars need to be lined up! Brilliant for you....xxxx
I once had a bfp (last xmas) very unexpected, didn't even know I had ovulated......it was the weirdest feeling I felt so calm and had a totally different attitude I was like 'I always knew it would happen one day', I don;t know how far on i was when I tested, and don;t even know what made me test, I think it was because i was getting a racing heart and got quite shaky if I was hungry. Anyway 5 days later I started to bleed.  I hold onto that 'I knew it would happen one day' because you have got to believe that it will. I love to hear stories about other people who have had difficulties get pregnant, it gives us hope. After all we're all in the same situation. 
Helen You're appointment sounds like it went well. What sort of things do they test for? and have they said how long until your results?
This is your year, I can feel it in my bones. Your next one!!!....just watch....think of 3 of you...xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi amp,

What you just described about your BFP experience is just like how I feel about it all. We have got to believe it will happen and it's just the journey we take to get there is longer..and more crazy. But wow how we will appreciate everything like scans and all the other things we hav to look forward to. I   for us all that we all achieve our dreams this year.

Amp to answer ur question hun, dr tested me for recurrent miscarriage tests so things like vitamin d, v Leiden ? And a series of standard tests all with long medical names...think it's a standard package they order on their systems.

. I thought worth having them done now just to know where we stand as really don want to chance anything happening again if we can help it. Think it may be a bit of overkill but can't waste anymore goes  unless I take up 5 jobs or something   tests should take about 6-8 weeks so not too long in the big scheme of things.

I am also waiting to do a NK cell biopsy but u need to pinpoint ovulation to take the test..bit tricky...and then once that's done it takes about 5 weeks for the results.hoping times work out and I can get that done this month. Although dont know what effect ivf has had on my cycles?? Hope this info helps, though as I say most women will never need these tests. But worth asking if any niggling doubts. Hoping your getting on ok. Anything nice planned for the weekend?

Vix hope your ok. 

Hello to other ladies, hope all is going well.

Xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

Since I can talk about it with your blessing I will - it's just I personally got to stage where others good news made me cry, was very happy for them given the hard time we all have TTC but so, so sad it wasn't me and stared thinking it never would be. Anyway had a horrible day yest, had a cervix check with my gynae yest and they never thought to tell me it could trigger a bleed - like a bright red, heavy bleed. So ended up in ER where they confirmed Buba is fine and unaware but I have EXTERNAL bleeding of the cervix, which can be normal after a check but mine is quite bad. I have to rest up, not a threat to Buba though. Even when you are pregnant you never forget how fragile it all is and how it can be taken away from you at any minute. . .


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi vix,

Just read you post. You must have been so scared   hope your ok.

It's good to know that little bub is safe and all is well. Fancy them not telling you before hand. Is a cervix check routine? At least it's got it over with, and hopefully that will be the last of your problems on this pregnancy.

Think your doing so well, I can imagine how your thinking must be going, but little bub sounds really strong and nicely chilled out,unaware of all the stress you've got! Hope you have a more relaxing weekend hun and that your bleeding stops. Take it easy ...get some comedy on the tv or something! All will be well, think your doing so good
Xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh God Vixter, that must have been so scary, and I totally know what you mean about it always being fragile until you got that babe in your arms it must be so stressful. Pleased everything is OK for you and bubs though. I keep thinking of you, and having a lovely smile that your dream is coming true. 
you got to move onto there being three of you and filling your house with new energy! 
Ours will too Helen! Just watch! i mean dreams coming true....
Well my period came on Friday, 9 days after egg collection, was quite surprised to see it, for some reason i thought it would be a certain 14 days.
Anyway, I phoned the clinic and am back there 2 weeks tomorrow for follow up appointment to have my eggs put right back where they belong. Maybe not all 23 though haha! My clinic is pretty good, they said they appreciated that it's awful going through full IVF and then abruptly ending. I still can;t get over 45 eggs, did I tell you that's the most the clinic I'm at has ever had ? I'm gonna ask them if I get a prize or maybe a certificate or something! Haha, pretty impressive that I didn;t get OHSS, God I freaked out about it.
I went back to work yesterday after 17 days annual leave and was totally pleased to be back. I love my job and my hubby, family and friends are beautiful, I have a lot to be happy about. Thanks you two for your support over the past two weeks. i really appreciate it. You're gems. Big love, keep posting, and good luck with results helen, when they thinking of starting you on long protocol? xxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Hel and Amp

Indeed it was thee scariest time of my life. Cervix check seems to be normal in Belgium but not UK, I dont know why. 12 week scan is booked for 16th Feb and then we'll be officially pregnant - fingers crossed. All is calm now, no more bleeding and my anti nausea meds and have kicked in and I feel almost human again.

I both believe so much you'll get your babe - I have been on this site for close to a year and formed some great virtual friendships and it's amazing to see how many of my friends have gotten their BFP in that time.

There are ups and downs - I had so many and sometimes you need people to pull you through the downs, drop me a line if you ever need supported (although I hope it's all good from here on in).

V x

Ps Amp I once got 40 during a pick up. . .but half were not mature. You defo need a prize!


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

How are things? How is everyone? Any news? Xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry for super late reply. I haven't been on here for ages. 
Well I am now down regging on my first frozen cycle. have a scan 2 weeks today to check i have D/R and then start building lining up. 
Had a really good appointment with consultant and he said I have approx 5-6 cycles with my 23 frozen eggs. He said they would put two in if i want. Also said their success rates for day one fertilised eggs frozen is the same as a fresh cycle.
Fingers crossed.....
How's things with you two? Where you up to Helen and Vix, what's your update??
lots of love xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp,

Glad things going well for you. That's fab news so many cycles you can do with all thse lovely eggs safely stored xxxxI will keep my fingers crossed. Bet you're excited to start. How was ur down reg any side effects? I'd always go for 2 put back, but then it's a personal choice.

I've had a month off, looking to do an iui I think next month as we need to save up to do our next ivf. May be a while...Drugs and stuff will cost a fortune, so bit depressed with the finances but that's the way it is for a lot of us I suppose. Just waiting whilst saving is a killer  

It's been quite nice having a mini break off from it all, had some more tests done so will need clexane in my next treatment as I have v Leiden but nothing they can't deal with hopefully.

Let me know how ur cycle goes. Hope vixter ok.

Hel xxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

Nice to hear from you.  I was having a wee FF break as I find I get obsessed by it.  I am now 16 weeks and have a large bump already, have had all the usual jokes about are you sure its not twins or you messed your dates (YES I KNOW ALL THESE THINGS, I HAD IVF).  But all in all I grow much more confident and excited about everything with each passing week.  Two weeks until we find out the sex. . .not that we care either way.

Amp, good luck with the DR.  I have never had to do that before (even in a frozen cycle) as my PCO is so bad my hormones are pretty much constantly switched off.  What do you have to take?  Hope there are no nasty side effects.

Helen, I always think for us PCO any break is the worst.  I know with other people (with other problems) they can take a month of and and try for a natural BFP - but for us, at least for me, I was told a natural BFP would never be possible as I dont ovulate so my only chance was treatment and I found it hard when we werent doing that (hence why I did a FET July, Aug, Sept and a fresh Nov and Dec).  I am quite agressive with the treatment since its funded in Belgium and did put my body under such a strain but its obviously been worth it.  We are here to wait patiently with you and it will be your time soon. . . 

Hugs for you both

Vicki


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad all well with you. Wow so happy things are progressing well it sounds so exciting.

I am looking forward to doing an iui in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed.

Yes I know what you mean about taking a break from ff as it does get all encompassing sometimes 

Let us know how the scan goes on xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Helen

Thats great that you can do a IUI. I could never do one due to my PCOS as no matter how they tried to control it I would never get just one dominent folli (more like 15  ).

Everything is crossed for you.  I am on a BFP thread and so many of the girls are IUI sucess stories.

Good luck XX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, lovely to catch up with you both... 
Pleased you're both doing well. How much (if you don;t mind me asking, is an IUI? And how many follicles are you allowed to have? I wonder why they bypassed this for us. Hmmmm. I have heard of a lot of people getting preggo with IUI.
Helen what's the condition you have and what does it mean for you ttc? Hope it's OK. Does it mean a pproblem with eggs?
I was back at clinic today and have successfully D/R and am now building lining up....re scan on 10 April with a view to transfer on the Friday or the week after depending on how I get on. It's exciting. But then i have moments where I just know it won't happen, as it never has....Anyway got to keep a good attitude. The nurse said today that most people who have fertility treatment will get their baby. She said there are very few who have to walk on and accept it is the end of the road, but she said that is generally when they are mid 40's. That made me feel better. Vixter, you have said that too. 
But this is the beginning for us I guess in terms of IVF.


Much love to you both.


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Vix for your kind words. Cheered me up. Yes should be grateful that we can do IUIs, chances are less but you never know... Exciting to be on a BFP thread...our day will come and the we will be bombarding those threads with baby questions  I normally get one dominant follicle on iui, but once I got 2/3 so
I hope that happens again 

Amp that's really reassuring what that nurse said, how lovely. Glad all going well for you and that you are nearly there with transfer. Keep positive, all the signs are good for you my dear, and plenty of chances in the bag with all those lovely eggs.

A medicated iui is around £600 in my clinic think it's standard for elsewhere.i thought its what most women got offered before ivf, but u have to have clear tubes and some other factors. They give u clomid, menopur and then a HCG injection. It's a much easier process but chances are much lower than ivf, however higher I believe if you've already had a pregnancy, etc.

I have PCOS with v leiden which they have now found, it means that I have sticky blood, but treatable with aspirin and clexane, can be a cause of miscarriage so I am glad it's been picked up on my blood tests and I can get the treatment for it. Just means a couple of extra drugs, so not the end of the world. My eggs appear alright so that's a bonus. Was that the right answer to your question?

I think like you say you realise it's a start of a much longer journey, finding out lots of things all the way. Lovely to have you guys to keep up the news xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

keep chin up ladies. . . its true what the nurse said, very few woman have to walk away and admit defeat - nearly everyone gets their baby.  And of those that admit defeat a lot find a satifying role adopting etc.

I know its hard to believe your time will come - I never believed mine would be here, we had so many set backs - no response at all to clomid (where I felt like a freak), three failed transfer, one where there were no eggs to collect (as they under stimulated me) but each set back was a learning curve and we got there - as you both will too.

I CANNOT wait until you are both bombarding me with pregnancy questions XX


----------



## lovie (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello 

I wondered if I could join you?

Im just about to start my 1st cycle of IVF and I was diagnosed with pcos/pco in my pre IVF scan... It was a bit of a shock as my scan with the fs had looked normal and my hormones all come back pretty normal. I have regular cycles and I ovulate according to my cd 21 test. I do have adult acne (joy) and am chubby. 

We are doing the short protocol as my IVF doctor is afraid i will over stimulate.. I am worried I will not stimulate at all   

I have my injection training tomorrow and then it's just a case of waiting for AF... I ovulated late this month so I think AF is due at the begining of next week.

congrats on your BFP vixter, its allways so lovely to see happy news


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello!!!! 
Ah you are just so lovely, both of you. I really appreciate your support. I thought when I was reading back that the reason they would bypass IUI for us was because they thought we would need ICSI, but on the day of collection his sample was the best it had ever been and they did 20 eggs ICSI (we got 8 fertilised) and 25 IVF (and got 15), so we actually had a better success rate with normal fertilisation. Do you think they would consider us for an IUI cycle in between IVF's? I don't know that I could go through it again. Hey, I'm saying that I blummin well bet I will. When you starting your IUI cycle Helen? And Vix I totally felt emotional reading your e-mail. I also cannot wait to ask you pregnancy questions. When do you find out boy/girl? Are you going to find out. 
Helen, yes that was what I wanted to know, good job you know so you can take the aspirin. That's quite common eh, I've read a few times about people taking baby asprin. Fingers and toes crossed for you lovely.
Lovie, of course you can join us. Welcome welcome welcome, how exciting you are starting IVF, we have all been through it, some more than others. These guys were truly amazing for me. Please feel free to ask us questions and we will be as helpful and supportive to you as we possibly can. I am just about to go through my first transfer,, had first IVF in Dec/Jan but totally overstimulated and so was not allowed an egg put back in. Don't worry too much about the number of eggs at this stage, trust them, they know what they're doing. And if they have too few follicles they will go for IUI and it won't count as your first IVF. Just take each appointment for that one appointment, try not to think too much about the next part, appreciate that it totally hard/impossible. But if you let it, it will bust your head!
Hey ladies, what about the weather here! Well Helen only you will know, coz others are living abroad. I'm tanning myself right up in March. A bit gutted as I was supposed to be on holiday this week and cancelled as I want to take the week I have my transfer off. This week off would've been lovely, would be like I'd been abroad. Ho hum.....
Take care xxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi girls. Just wanted to let you know that I had a transfer on Friday. At long last! I had a perfect 4 cell transferred and a 'middle of the road' 2 cell transferred. Sofingers crossed. My clinic does 2 day transfers. Would have preferred a bit later but I got to trust them. Thyve done me well so far. How are you's?? Much love xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp,

Sorry haven't been on this for a little while, was going to ask how you were getting on.

Well done on getting to your transfer, and what lovely embies they have put back! How come they do a day 2 transfer, do you know their thinking behind it?

When we go for our next ivf I think I want a 2 day transfer, from reading things on here sounds like embies grow well when they are put back in you early. Maybe better than in a clinic Petri dish 

Well it all sounds bloomin marvellous. How exciting, how are you feeling? I have everything crossed for you. Let me know how things go on, when do you test?

Well you just know my news will involve a bfn and eating boxes of chocolates  I had my iui 12 days ago, and have tested negative. So as I always say I've ate copious amounts of chocolates and crisps to keep my chin up and seeing my consultant later this week to get back on the wagon and go again.

So I am counting on you to come back with some positive news my dear 

Remember take it easy and keep positive thoughts in your head. I have a good feeling about this for you xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi girls, just wanted to check in and let you know that I got a bfp!!!! Literally cannot believe it, my 2 week wait was ok, i bled and spotted from 6 dpt. stopped bleeding 2 days before beta. My beta was 104 which they said was fine. I didn't do a hpt at all as I have a flipping phobia of them now. So anyway when I got results I thought I'd do a test, which was positive but I thought not really strong. But defo a positive. Anyway...I have now started to bleed again from yesterday, initially pinkish on wipe and now turned to brown spotting. Sorry for tmi. Tested again this afternoon, still showing positive, only slightly slightly darker than previous test. Omg! Sorry to just completely off load. This all feels so out of control. I thought I would be fine, I am worrying crazy. I think it's just a combination of spotting, feeling like AF is about to come, thinking my lines are faint and having no symptoms AT ALL. Not even the slightest bit of tiredness. Sorry girls, this is awful eh. I remember vixen saying you think you will be fine once you get bfp but then it goes crazy with worry. I am so there, I didn't even have 12 hours to enjoy my bfp when the worry started. Argh. I think I need to be knocked out for a month!
We have been away at a wedding since fri night and just got back, this is the first time in my life I have been sober at a wedding. Everyone was like god what's wrong with you? I'm usually pretty drunk! First on dance floor, making a general tit of myself haha. I was sat in the corner stressing watching the clock so we could go to hotel to bed! 
Anyway, hope all is well with you guys, really do, Helen where are you up to now? Doing another iui? 
Do either of you know if it's normal to have no symptoms on a medicated fet? 
I am so grateful to be preg, it's all I've wanted for years but feels like it could be taken at anytime, How do you manage this? 
All my love xxxx


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm totally new to all this but have just read all you girls messages and I think it is just lovely how supportive everyone is to each other, and it is great to see that other people feel the same as me. And worry as much as I do, while at the same time trying to stay positive. I don't understand all the abbreviations, and medical terms etc yet as on last cycle of clomid before we move on to IVF (have to go private as husband has a son from previous relationship). Amp - Pleased to read your last post - very exciting!! 

I have PCO (not syndrome) and one blocked tube, 28 years old, TTC for over two years.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Rosybell

You find this thread has a list of the most common abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

Hope this helps

Donna Marie

PS Amp74 congrats on your BFP


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my god Amp!!!!

So so so happy for you, buzzing when I read your post. Well done girl! X sorry didn't answer straight away as not been on ff for a while. Thought I'd check in and glad I did.

Please let me know how you are going. No wonder you are worried with all that's been goin on but your spotting is a good sign as the embryo is bedding down nice and properly.

Are you sure u had no symptoms? I have read a lot of women don't and they get stronger as the weeks go on so don't worry. It must be very hard I can imagine but vix had lots of scares and from her profile pic seems all ok.

I will be on this waiting to hear how you get on so let me know, lots of love your way and can't wait to chat as you go through it. I need you to remember things and give me lots of tips. X

Hi Rosybell, hope you're ok. Sucks that u have to pay for your treatment but it will be worth it. First time lucky with ivf hopefully for you. Hope your ok, let us know how your journey goes.

We have decided to give iui another final go and then do ivf again now I am on clexane feel like we are starting afresh with right drugs, so alls good. Just a lot of saving up in the meantime . Keeping those positive thoughts flowing to all xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Amp, big massive congrats.  Welcome to the worry train, its much worse than any two week wait.  BUT it does stop at some point, for me it was after the 20 week scan.  Now I have really grown into it cant wait to meet my wee man (its a boy BTW). Sorry if that means you have some weeks ahead of you. . .but each week is milestone with lots to celebrate (beta, first scan, 12 week scan etc) join a BFP if you can as it helps a lot. Congrats again!  I also wish I had taken some time to celebrate but it just never felt real. . .until now when I have thuds in my rib cage to remind me!!  Dont worry about lack of symptoms, its still so early - bang on week 7 my sickness started and never really left. . .soon you will wish you had no symptoms. Haha. 

Hi Rosybelly, also a PCO (not S) girl with a positive BFP story - it does work. Not always first time (wasnt for me) but for some it does - hope you are one of the lucky ones. 

HelenX, welldone on the positive thoughts - you always sound so upbeat. Good luck with the IUI.

I have also been on a FF break, I was getting obssessed and now I am more accepting of my pregnancy I am trying to move as far away from TX talk as I can. . .but was just wondering how you ladies are!  I am happy to hear some goods news XX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi everyone.
Thanks so much for congrats! Still in disbelief that this could actually happen, I mean isn't pregnancy some sort of miracle after all?? 
Well a little up date (ok a big one) . I am still spotting, has been for a week solid now. I phoned the clinic and they were totally not bothered in the slightest. They said they prefer people not to and it is not everyone who spots but it does happen. They said if it becomes red and like a period to go in. I have done a test every day and the line gets darker literally every day and today's test line is as dark as the control line so I guess my hcg must be increasing. I am neurotic haha. My hubby is like 'for gods sake man you're pregnant' but I say that I've just got to check. It keeps me sane when I see line get darker while I am spotting. I frequently have symptoms of AF on her way then they pass. I genuinely have not had a symptom yet. 
I wish I could show you my tests haha. 
Anyway I am 6 weeks on wed and my scan is fri. So deep breaths and fingers crossed for then. 
Thanks again for your support I so appreciate it, and Helen I believe with All my heart your time will come. You are always so positive and you really are an inspiration! Thank you. I will stay with you through your journey I promise. We're not done yet. 
I'm not in any other groups only this one, coz you guys were so amazing when I totally freaked out during my ivf. I will have a look depending on the outcome of the scan. Vixter you are having a boy! Honestly that brought tears to my eyes. You're very own little boy, that's amazing news. Delighted for you. You thought of any names yet? Ah so exciting xxxx
Rosybell welcome hopefully we can be as supportive for you. Let us know how you get on.
Genuinely you guys are amazing, I literally have tears in my eyes you have been amazing to me. Ok ,maybe I am feeling a bit emotional. Haha actually I think it's generally coz I feel overwhelmed. 
Much love and thanks again girls. If I don't speak to you before I will let you know the outcome of the scan xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp,

Glad all going well and those lines getting darker! Now stop spending money on tests 

One thing I would ask about at the clinic...I thought this through over the last 2 days. How about asking about progesterone, when I asked my consultant she had said that any sign of spotting , or increased spotting to up the progestone dose. Are you taking pessaries? Anyway just a thought couldnt hurt to ask?
I think clinics should take in any concerns you are having but the fact they are not fussed is a v good sign!

Thanks for being so lovely, glad to have support on my journey, means a lot. We are def going for an ivf next you have given me a good example to follow.

We have gone away For the weekend and so chilling to be away for a bit. Got to tell ourselves won't be able to have these weekends when there's a baby 

Ok my lovely let us know how The scan goes and try and relax. I would have made you laugh I was stressing as we went over a really bumpy bridge and I went nuts at my hubby for ruining any embryos developing  nuts I know!! So I think it's only natural.

Speak soon Hun xx

Hi vixter glad all going well. Rosybell how are things?

Much love xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Yes my own wee prince, I'm so much in love with him already.

Please stop doing the tests, there is such a thing as the hook effect where there is so much HCG in your system the tests don't know how to process it and line gets lighter, happened to me around 6 weeks and I ended up going to hospital for emergency blood work. It was awful. Trust all is well and prepare for that scan X


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi! 
Just wanted to let you know that we went for 6 week scan today and they could only find the sac. Doctor said that it has either stopped growing, never grew or too early to see. He said it is 50/50. He said the problem is the equipment is 1 dimensional and so can only pick up one angle. 
The sac measures exactly 6 weeks and he said it looked good but he also said to us to be guarded...
I'm ok, we are going away for the weekend and gonna have a chill...! It is what it is, and stressing is not going to change anything. I go back a week on Monday.

X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi honey,

Bless you.

Bet you do need some time to chill and take your mind off things. Sending you love. Try and keep positive, I truly truly hope it was an angle thing and you have had this stress for nothing and things are fine. 50/50 isn't bad odds you know.

I know there is nothing much I can say until you get an answer. Hope you have a lovely weekend. Can you get yourself some treats? Here if you ever want to chat as always. Xxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

6 weeks is VERY early to check, my clinic dont test until 7 weeks for the reasons you give below.  

I keep everything crossed until then (and beyond) XX


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

That's true vix, my clinic is also 7 -7.5 weeks before any scan, as any earlier to small to see. Xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey! Thanks you two. Again! For everything. I've had a naf weekend, and only really today started to feel better and am in the genuine mindset of acceptance. I have kind of accepted that its over. The clinic said that pretty much. The doctor is great, he said although text book is 50/50 he would expect to see something in the scan. I asked if women in this situation can go back and it be there and he said it was rare. He kept saying 'but text book tells me that it is 50/50 but in my experience it is not'. It is what it is.
I have read quite a few things on the Internet about people finding heartbeats later on, etc. interestingly it also says retroverted uterus is known for hiding fetal poles. I have a retroverted uterus, but he never managed that.
I thank you both so much, for being there I appreciate it so much, and hope that in some way I can be of similar support to you. Hopefully under nicer circumstances. 
Hey, do you think we scare newbies away? I always try to be supportive like you guys were to me, but they never come back. Hey ho. Be here if they need us.
Helen where you up to? And vix I'm sorry I never replied to your beautiful MSG about your handsome prince, what a treat. A beautiful little boy. What's your due date?
Much love girls xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp Hun,

When is your next scan?i think you are being so brave, it must be so bloody emotional at the moment. Keep strong.

Well I am still hoping for some positive news for you, but I think you are doing good to get your head in the right place to deal with whatever happens. I so hope it is hidden in that retro uterous of yours. (thats a new one for me ..You will get there mrs you really will. Your first attempt, lthough you are having to go through this it's a really good sign that you are v fertile. Remember I've done back to back multiple attempts and you managed to do this on your first, it really does bode well for the next go, if you have to go there. Hopefully you won't, I really really hope not.

I hope you are treating yourself to something nice to cheer you up a bit. Thinking of you lots.

Well with me  had scan no sign of BFP and home tests all neg but had blood beta done just in case so I can stop drugs and have af but need to go through protocols...he ho. We are taking a break for a couple of weeks and maybe go again in end of June, god willing. Have to choose what we do next, think I should get a multiple treatment discount at the centre  

I hope we don't scare aware newbies, we are so lovely who could be scared away by us? Come and join us PCOS and PCO ladies  hee hee.

Watching eurovision per sat qualifiers, good to see true madness on the tv...


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

In my BFP thread there were girls who had no heartbeat at your stage and did a week later.  I still think its too early. . .I hope I am right.

I keep thinking its me that scared of the newbies with my pregnancy news. . .I know not everyone wants bump news on this kind of thread.  I am glad you both see it as proof the treatment can work.

Amp I am waiting for good news.  Helen my upbeat friend - stay positive, your time will come.  I was a regular on a repeat cycle thread and there were 4 of us who got very close since Sept, the 4th person just got her BFP today.  I think luck is coming your way XXXX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey!
Lovely to hear from you both again.
My scan is Monday at 12. 
Im off on holiday for 2 weeks, couldn't have come at a better time really. Dont have to worry about work.
I'm loving the sun. I've been for a 10 mile walk with my friend today which was lush, although I'm jiggered...!I'm totally burnt!
I'm feeling better again and focusing on doing it again as soon as I can, and if I get a miracle on Monday then I shall jump for joy, otherwise I am focusing on getting fit and starting again.
Do you guys tell anyone when you're going through it/been through it? I have some pretty amazing friends that know and also tell my parents, but other than that no-one. I'm thinking next time not telling anyone, I find that really tough. It's a hard balance coz they are actually the people who support me and I love them all dearly but it's so hard updating all the time.
Vix I don't think you scare people off at all. Not in the slightest. You were preggo when I joined you, I worry sometimes that we may remind you of **** times and really this is a beautiful and happy time for you and we are stressing on, (well I am). 
So Helen, it's ivf next time? Are you happy with your clinic? I changed clinics from when I took clomid to starting ivf. I love where I am at now, well maybe not love it but, don't think anyone could love it. But they treat me like a person and they never make you feel like you're any bother. 
One of my worries is that I am nearly 38 and then only have a year left on NHS and I've got 19 eggs so will probs never get another fresh cycle. Paying for treatment isn't the issue, it's my age! But then I suppose I've got to not think like that, I might never get to at point.
Vix what do you do in Belgium? Was it work that took you there? Helen, what part of the world you in? 
Vix I am delighted all your friends are now with pups!  One of my best friends sister is a GP and she had ivf 9 times and she says to me all the time that she knows so many people personally and in work who have repeatedly ivf and they always one way or another get their baby! She had donor egg in the end, as she was 43 and her eggs were poor quality, but had gone on for years for her. 
Wow this is some essay! Xxxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi both,

Vix thanks for your kind words. Yes hopefully our time Will come, I'm resigned now to doing multiple attempts at it and we have to be in it for the long run. Hope all is well with you and your little prince xx

Amp, best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope you are ok. Glad you have got some time off work, think That is a really good plan. Yes I have heard o many stories of people who catch on their 4,5,6-20th attempt  just hope it's a sooner than later, but it is luck and providence at the end of the day. Will keep praying for the right outcome for us all. Can't really change clinic amp as no where round here for me to go, unless I want to go mega private and sell my house to finance it  will keep along where I'm at, we are happy we have found a good balance I think. I don't know if it would make a difference if we did move, it's hard to tell isn't it? Glad you are loving your place. Xx

I only tell my very closest friends and my family know and that's it. Few people at work have an inkling of what's going on but I find it very hard to let other people know. Like you I don't want them asking. It's nice to have support but there is a balance. Also no one I know has gone through this so people don't understand.

So loving the weather right now, stopped taking my vit d tablets as getting it all from the wonderful sun. Has made me feel so much better about life in general. Funny what a bit of sun can do  
I'm in the west mids in the uk. Not known as the home of sunshine usually. All that's missing is the seaside!

Ok guys speak to you soon. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hoping for good news Amp X


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

Bad news I'm afraid, had scan today and they said there had been no change.   all over for now! The doc was a bit concerned that the sac had changed shape a bit and said that he felt a D&C ASAP was best to prevent infection/avoidable difficulties. So I have my pre assessment tomorrow and procedure planned for wed morning. Not looking forward to general anaesthetic! I asked for local but they said they do it under general. I have been gutted today, just the realisation and the words from the doctor that it is def all over.  Ho hum. I'll be fine, you have to be eh? 
We are gonna get straight back on it as soon as we can. We won't be beaten. Thanks for your support girls. And yes the sun absolutely has helped this week. Feels like abroad, although I think it's been the last nice day today. 
Take care xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Oh Amp.  Am so sorry. . .its so horrible to hear.  I really hoped it was time for you.  Also my friend, the 4th one to get her BFP had a miscarriage this weekend.  Life is so cruel.  But you girls (I include Helen here) are so positive.  I was (am) like both of you on so many levels - I read of so many girls ''having time out'' ''recovering after a BFN'' etc but I always went for it and cycled back to back.  I think it was because I didnt ovulate in between so no chance of a natural BFP but also because I clung to the belief that it WOULD work one day if I just kept doing it my odds would increase.  And they did.  And I have to say every single let down was worth it - this was meant to be my time, this was meant to be my baby - not another one at a sooner time. 

I want to give both you big hugs and tell you I am proud of you for sticking with it.  Time will come XXX

ps am HATING the sun.  Have cankles :-(


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Amp,

Nothing I can say my dear, just sending you love and thoughts and as Vix says your baby will come at the right time. So so sorry. Keep your chin up, and I completely agree with both of you about going for it again. You definitely need a focus and having massive periods of time out I definitely don't find helpful.

I will be here Amp with you cycling again, may be who knows even at the same time so we will keep going until we are both home safe and sound and asking Vix for baby tips, and looking forward to our family to come. It's just a question of keeping going until it happens, which it will. I put odds on my dear that you will beat me! We should start betting 

You will always remember this little one, and I think that is important too. The baby you are meant to have is out there waiting for you and all this we have to go through no matter how painful is the steps we have to take to get there.. I find that thought keeps me going. Although I know it wont be the comfort you need at this time.

Hope you are being well looked after and that your procedure comes and goes quickly. can you book anything to look forward to in the meantime, like a concert/ trip away/treat?

Vix sorry to hear your friend has had a m/c, poor love. Maybe in the future they will find something to stop all these m/c? It's so much more common than I ever thought, which is so sad. 

Keep working the cankles...I suppose this weather is not great for that. You are an inspiration to  us as you've gone through all the disappointments and got there ..is so positive. Think you are a trooper supporting us.

Love to both xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

this is quite long but it makes me think of both of you. . .someone sent it to me once during treatment. . .I look back at it now and see how true it is. . .


*******************"This is the story of a very special airport my lovely husband made up for me, years ago now. It "tells" the story of our struggle to conceive, the babies we lost along the way but also... most importantly, the joy of our sons being born when their flight finally landed safely. 

During the 'black days' as I called them, my husband would tell me about the airport and I would laugh, cry and smile listening to him, as he tried his best to fix my broken heart while his was just as broken. When we were pregnant and I would worry myself sick about our babies arriving safely, he would remind me of that special plane in the sky with its precious cargo on board, all snuggled up and sleeping as they flew through the night. I could picture the lights flashing on the wings as the plane got closer and closer...

This is what my husband told me;
I hope you enjoy the story as much as I have.......
************************************************
He tells me to close my eyes and picture an airport in Heaven, a very special airport. Its where all the babies waiting to be born gather, so they can catch their flight to their Mammy and Daddy. 

In the departure lounge its mad busy. Flights, full with babies are leaving constantly. Yet there are some little mites who have been here a long time and it seems the airline has forgotten about them! 

There's one little guy who has been waiting here ages. So long that sometimes he can't help feel afraid that he's never going to get home. He watches the screens to see when the next flight to Dublin is, and is forever asking the staff if he is next. 

When he is tired he falls asleep in one of the plastic chairs and uses his little bag as a pillow. His little luggage consists mainly of toys, nappies, babygros and a giant Toblerone bar for his Mammy that he bought in Duty Free. He's dying for a piece of it but he's keeping it for his Mammy as a little present. 

Sometimes he gets excited and thinks they have called his flight number but they haven't and he gets disappointed that its not yet his turn.

Sometimes he just stares out the window at the runway, watching all the planes take off and sheds a few private little tears. He can hear some of the other babies laughing and cheering as their flight number is called and although he is delighted for them, he wishes he was going to. He sits with the other babies who have been waiting a long time, even much, much longer than he has. 

Then came the glorious day when all his dreams came true and they did call his flight number! He grabbed up his little bag, the giant Toblerone and his plane ticket. He couldn't believe his turn had finally come! It was so wonderful that he even asked his little buddies beside him if he was dreaming, and if he was, they weren't to wake him up! 

Well, the little fella didn't need to be called twice! He got himself first in the queue and soon as he was allowed, he ran down the little tunnel to the aeroplane. He wiped a tear from his eyes as he spotted the little green shamrock on the tail of the plane, just before he stepped on board. A green shamrock... this plane was going to take him to Ireland... and Ireland was home. He wondered how excited his Mammy and Daddy must be, waiting for his plane to land. He knew they would have his little bedroom all ready for him. 

He was too excited to be nervous about the flight. He held his breath as the plane took off. “This is it!” he thought. I'm on my way!!!” 

But...it seems some prayers are destined to remain unanswered... no sooner was the plane cruising in the air when the stewardesses announced that the plane had to turn back to the airport and let all the little passengers off. Something about a technical fault... 

The disappointment of this was heartbreaking for the little guy-he just wanted to get on a plane and go meet his Mammy for the first time. Why was this so hard

With a heavy heart he made his way back into the airport terminal with the other babies. In the departure lounge there is a Karaoke machine and its become a bit of a ritual when a flight is cancelled, that the little babies make their way into the lounge for a soda and cheer themselves up with singing some Karaoke. Apparently "Don't stop believing" by Journey is their favourite karaoke song! They also love "Livin on a prayer'. 

But when a flight has been cancelled there is only one song that will dry the tears and fill the hearts with hope and cheer again.. 'I knew you were waiting for me'....

The little guy tries to stay in good form but it isn't always easy and sometimes he gives out to the staff saying "My Mammy has been waiting ages for me! I'm next in the queue!" 

Then... one wonderful day, not too long after, they call out his name again... 
He can't believe it. He rubs his little eyes and goes up to join the queue, not running this time. His tiny hand still holds the plane ticket which says his Mammy’s name and the Rotunda Hospital. The writing is starting to smear cos he's been holding it so long in his sweaty little fist. His little legs are shaking. He knows that at any moment they can shatter his dreams by telling him he cannot fly today. As he steps onto the plane, his little heart is pounding with excitement! He can't believe it! He's finally on board again. 

The plane is full of rows of happy babies, all settling down for their long journey which will end when they meet their Mammy and Daddy in October. Then all of a sudden, as he approaches his seat he realizes some other little dude is sitting in it!!! 

Their tickets are identical! 

So he puts his little bag overhead and snuggles up with his new brother. He's overjoyed to have a little buddy for the journey. They chat to the other babies beside them, telling anyone who will listen that they are on their way to Dublin in Ireland to meet their Mammy!!! They Around 27 weeks into the flight, there was a scare on board. The pilot thought he would have to make an emergency landing. My 2 little babes held onto each other tightly but it was a false alarm. The plane was back on track in no time. All the little babies broke out in a huge round of applause. Soon they start to see beautiful green fields they are over Ireland... and Ireland is home. The little guys catch their breath as they take it all in... "we're over Ireland!" 

We're nearly home now...

In their dreams they hear their Mammy sing to them;
"Where it was dark now there's light
Where there was pain now there's joy
Where there was weakness I found my strength
All in the eyes of my boys....."

The plane touches down at Dublin Airport to cheering and applauding from all the little babies. ”. 

They pull up outside the Rotunda and puts enough money into the machine for an hour or two. This caesarean won't take too long... they take a deep breath, grabs the giant Toblerone and rushes to Theatre One... 

They look up to see a smiling face looking down at them. Their little noses are kissed a thousand times. They fall asleep contentedly in her arms within minutes, so happy. This is the lady they have seen in their dreams...their Mammy... they are finally home...

Meanwhile back at the airport, it is as busy as ever...."


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey you guys,  thank you so much! I am really touched, I know everything you both say is true and I absolutely hold your sentiments. I know this might sound really 'witch like' but literally from the day I found out I was preggo I knew it wasn't right. I just knew in my heart. And here we are at the end of the first go and have learned some strong lessons. Without a doubt we will get back on at the earliest opportunity and  quietly being happy that I can actually get pregnant as for years I have not believed it possible. The mind is such an amazing thing, and the power of positive thinking is overwhelming. Can I tell you what happened today? Just to give an example of this. I was at my pre op assessment and she said I was fit for anaesthetic but she just had to do my blood pressure. My BP came in at 208/69 and the nurse said she was concerned so to be sure she would take it again, this time came in at 181/70ish. And she said based on this she couldn't sign me off for general anaesthetic. R,ight I am really panicking now. I am a mental health nurse in a crisis team, I work with mental trauma and emotion deregulation every day. I asked the nurse if I could have 5 minutes to myself to 'calm myself down'. She left the room, and I did one of the techniques I would use with a patient on myself, called her back in, my BP was 108/68!!!!! She signed me off. The power of thought girls! It blows me away. WE CAN DO THIS, vix you are proof!
I absolutely broke my heart at the flight story. How beautiful is that? And so fitting for us, it clearly was written by someone struggling with fertility and getting there in the end. Thanks for that! I will hold on to that I will also forward it to someone I may meet that needs it at the right time. 
Sorry for your friend who miscarried too. May this be a minor technical fault in her baby's flight, is she ok? 
Thanks girls, I am nervous but the sooner it's over, it's over. Back on it in approx 6 weeks. What's your timescales Helen? 
Xxxxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Vix had a good cry over that flight story tonight. Lovely, many thanks xx things like that keep you going. Your little boy is on the flight - wonder what he's got you from duty free? I'm telling my bambino to bring some amaretto, if that turns up in the delivery room I'll be chuffed  

Amp, totally impressed you got your blood pressure down. It is the power of thought, and learning to trust your body. Like you I knew when my preg wasn't working, even though all the other opinions were telling me it would be alright. I do think sometimes you have to let your body do its thing and believe you can do it. I am struggling with the belief so things like this story help me to get back on track.

My timescales may be about 4-6 weeks so fingers crossed we time up. We will have to send each other lots of positive mental thoughts.

Xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

So funny how you just know isnt it?  I just knew before my BFP that it had worked and even when we had a big bleed and a scare at 9 weeks I somehow knew it would be fine, that he would be for keeps.  Deep down somewhere.  I dont know where this comes from - maternal instinct perhaps?  Cannot wait for you to have the positive ''just know it'' feeling.

Your babies are at the airport girls.  Me and my wee prince will be waiting for yours with a big WELCOME banner!! 

XXX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful ....! I have been thinking of my baba at the airport all day.  Well today has been fine. Nothing to worry about, nurses amazing, docs amazing and general anaesthetic is bloody amazing. I wouldn't worry about having to do it again, obviously other than the emotional side! 
Thanks for your support girls and stay in touch xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad all went well xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Hope your both ok. Know there is a lot going on and don't want to be miserable before the bank holiday weekend but just wanted to rant a bit.

I had another session at my clinic yesterday and got my prescription and things for next treatment. Nurse said to me how long was I planning on continuing treatment, and to be realistic as not all women get their babies. I got the impression that she was talking to me like I am a repeat offender, ie look youve done lots of treatments but nothing's worked.

Probably just a throwaway comment but it's really upset me. I've been so upset about it. I could understand if I was perhaps much later on in the journey and had lots of ivf treatments but I don't feel like I'm that far along in the journey and to be told to be realistic and had we thought about an end time.

Just feel sick. Where is the positivity? I'm all for being realistic but got to give a woman some hope. I've been told previously thatour chances are good and just a matter of time until it happens again? Surely being pregnant before has got to count for something?

I thought most women have to take 3/4 attempts at ivf. I feel like with my age and not having caught there must be something really negative and they are not telling me something? Cannot believe she would have made that comment otherwise. So scared this is making me even more negative now going into the next treatment, makes me feel so sad  

Hope you are both Ok. Sorry to be a Debbie downer but just feel like a hopeless case tonight. I will pull myself together and cheer up a bit !

Xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Helen,

Ah no! I can TOTALLY understand why you feel like that. That is so upsetting, and unnecessary. Poor you, sorry you have had this experience. How awful. Actually, how rude! In situations like this Helen I try to think of 'what is the truth in this situation'. Right, the truth is there is nothing to say you won't get your baby. Nothing at all.  There is no evidence that you will or won't get pregnant this cycle. If you were at the 'end of the road' I believe it to be the role of the doctor to discuss this with you, not a nurse on a throw away comment,  as the truth is there are more options for you to try, such as donor egg, etc before anyone writes you off like that. Have time to think his through honey, honestly it's so helpful to write down facts rather than speculations and use them to ground you with your feelings. This **** is hard enough without having additional obstacles. Maybe feed back to the nurse how her comment/opinion made you feel, as it is invaluable for her to learn the emotional side of infertility and not just the medical. 
You know, you're only 30 honey, you got plenty life left in the old ovaries yet. Now re read vix's airport story and know and really believe that your baba's soul is just waiting for the right time to be united with you forever. If in your heart you didn't believe it possible, you wouldn't be about to start another cycle.  Is that the truth? 
Have you got plans for the weekend? I have, I have one of my dearest friends coming round tonight and we are taking a picnic and wine to a lake near me and we are gonna put the world to rights. Shame you couldn't come huh? Sounds like its what you need. You got anyone lovely you can do that with? Go do something special with someone special. We are at a party tomorrow and Monday and I fully intend to make up for all the drinks I've missed out on recently. I WILL BE THE FIRST ON THE DANCEFLOOR! 
Make it count my lovely. 
All my love, here anytime you need me xxxxxxxx I will check more regular xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp,

You're a star as always. Didn't want to burden you as you have had a lot going on to. I am so much more rational about things today. You are totally right, just looking at the facts of the situation and not a throwaway comment. We are no where near the end of the road yet. My doc says everything is looking very good, and actually when you write down the facts (great idea - thankyou hun)we have a lot to be thankful and grateful for.  We will give it all we have got, it does take everything you have but it will be worth it when that plane comes in.  who knows what baby / babies are hopefully waiting for us. If everyone was negative and didn't try there would be loads of little lives out there that never take shape because people give up.

Thanks somuch for your support, I hope to be able to look back on this later down the line and just put it down to experience. One comment heh?

Your picnic and wine idea sounds lovely, yes would gatecrash if I could  you have the right idea with a good drink and boogie this weekend. You go girl! I went shopping today and trying on clothes, that has been nice as lost some more weight so sizes are getting smaller, and it's much easier to go shopping! Hurrah.

Let's hope our next cycle does the trick for both of us, we can but try.

Hope the weather gets a bit sunnier. Think it's comedy on the tv for me tonight, had such a laugh watching very important people last night, love that show especially the Natalie Cassidy impression. Bless have you seen it?

Thanks again for being there xxxxxx much love

Hel x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey mrs's! Had a few too many, why not?? Hope you're feeling better. I certainly am, had way too much wine, but totally needed it.... 
And I love that you've been trying loads of new clothes on and than you've lost weight. How lush. It's just guaranteed to make you feel good. Keep it up, it's amazing what a difference you can do. 
We def need some better weather, it was like 7 degrees tonight, I was flippin freezing! No I haven't seen very important people. Is it just on on a Friday, I'll look out for it, hubby always goes out on a Friday so be good to get tv to myself. 
Love love and love xxxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad you kept your promise and had a good booze, red white or rose or all?  

Yes clothes shopping is nice, good to browse and try on and the leave all the expensive stuff in the shop and wait until the sales  Still feeling chirpy and concentrating on the good things. X

Yes how crap has the weather been? Today was a washout! Felt sorry for all those people standing soaking in London watching the boats. Summer clothes back on standby and my jumpers have come out today, it's mad.

Any plans for the rest of your weekend, you're at more parties are you? Hope you have a fab time. You can catch that very important people on the channel 4 computer player thing, cos I think it was the last on the series this Friday, but I could be wrong. Well worth a giggle. We are going to have a comedy night tonight I think, lots on DVD to catch up with. 

Wow can't e we have another 2 days off that's brill. What you up to tonight? Xxxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Been out all day at party's then out again at 8pm at another one! Bring it on. I a, totally letting my hair down and having some me time. I've been tee total for too long haha .
What you up to? 
X


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Unfortunatley so many people are going to have ''advice'' for you and some of it you will not want to hear.  I had a real life friend who did IVF and it kept failing and then she fell pregnant - was awful.  She then believed that if I ''stopped trying'' it would happen for me too. On top of this my DR did say that IVF would not give everyone a baby - which was a way of trying to protect but was pretty sucky advice.  The fact is very few people walk away without a baby one way or another and you will both be the same.  I had a transfer total of 9 embies over 4 transfers (and one cycle where they go no eggs)  for just 1 to take (5 cycles total).  You are both to be admired for continuing on for something so difficult emotionally and physically - you are addressing a problem and doing all you can to fix it, its shows strength of character. . .and the nurse, well, she needs a punch  

XXX


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi vix,

That's so helpful. When you list your treatment and then show the outcome it puts it all into perspective. Everyones journey is different and lots of ladies take multiple attempts before it works.

  Sure no one goes into this thinking there is a 100 percent guarantee. We are not stupid. But like you say all you are trying to do is fix a problem, and you will keep doing it until you have given it all you have got.

I think advice should be given on a individual basis by the doctors based on your medical history and not just a oh this is my experience kind of comment. Because everyone is different, but when you have made the choice to go through this you need to be motivated by positive comments until the dr says hold on a minute I think medically you would be better off quitting. Anyway that's why you, me and amp are here to provide those positive comments 

Hope the cankles have gone down  how are you feeling now? Bought any nice bambino things yet?

Amp stuck for what to do today. It's stopped raining but having a chill I think, can't be bothered to move much...Nice lazy day.

Love to both Xxxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

All so true girls, and the 'advice' from others is so individual. If my parents in law say to me one more time 'just forget and relax about it and it'll happen....' I will commit!
This is terrible BUT I am away out on the lash again. Haha I'm wrecked.  We are walking to our Local pub it's a 5 mile walk, leaving at 4pm. There's 3 bands on outside in the field and we know everyone there. Can't wait. It's a lovely sunny day here today. 
It would be true to say I am definitely letting my hair down! You just need it don't you. I don't want to have a break from this but you're forced to after a miscarriage coz it takes so long for your body to do its normal stuff. I am still bleeding a bit, and still have tingly boobs from the pregnancy. My appointment hasn't come yet but they said it will be 6-8 weeks! so I intend to have a good time. I feel really close to my hubby, we've laughed all weekend together and just generally had a nice time.  I feel like we lost some of that this last 6 month. 
Helen are you able to drink at the mo? How imminent are you starting your meds? My entertainment suggestions would be dependant on that haha. Go out and have a good time with hubby! Or what about cinema and a nice meal? 
Vix did you ever find anything that helped you to ovulate? You don't have pcos. Just pco, is hat right? Like me they stopped after you stopped the pill. 
Xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Quite right Amp, go out and enjoy yourself.  Its my biggest regret, that I put my life on hold last year for treatment - cancelling holidays, nights out, not drinking etc.  Because if treatment works and you get your baby at the end of this all this fun stuff becomes limited anyway.  I wish I had enjoyed myself a bit more. . .though we did what we had to do to survive and in the end it did became like that, some kind of survival because we decided not to tell anyone what we were going through and that was so hard and meant refusing invitations etc.  I have had to work hard to build these relationships up again. Funny how we outed our big secret to everyone after we got a BFP - we were just so proud of what we went through, although I would do it again that way too. . .I could NOT handle comments like that from parents in law so dont blame you at all Amp. 

yes you are trying your best to fix a medical problem, if you were doing treatment for any other medical problem no one would bat an eyelid!!

I have bought way too many baby things.  I spent the first few months so terribly cautious and now I am like a monster!!!!  We have finished the nursery and its so funny to see what was my dressing room (very girly) now all decked out in blue. 

Amp I have PCO yes and it only came after stopping the pill like you say below.  They couldnt get anything to make me ovulate again and I tried a lot (including all the alternative stuff).  The dr did tell me though that one thing that sometimes fixes my type of PCO can be pregnancy as it tricks the body into behaving normally so if/when we decide on number two we might not need such drastic measures, will know soon enough after I delivery mini H and see if period resumes again. . .

Im not off today (no Jubilee in Brussels) but I have worked from home as my whole team are travelling to Asia today and obviously I cant. . .quite happy about that too.  Entered the third trimester and wasnt prepared to start feeling sick again.  Feel like I have been pregnanct forever, this is what treatment does to you so if I can offer advice (and I usually try not to) go out and enjoy yourselves ladies. . .you deserve to so much and I often find that by pretending to enjoy myself I usually am by the end of it    - for me the one cycle that worked was the one where I finally decided to live life as normal, went back to work during 2ww, went out for dinners, had late nights, laughed a lot. . . there is maybe something in it.  Or maybe it was just luck


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Def could be something in that vix. Taking your mind off things in the 2ww is good. I will try and get something's booked in with my friends. Wow your team going to Asia? Sounds like a cool job. Glad all iOS going well with you and that you are turning into a blue friendly smurf!  it's 
Its lovely to have you looking after us xx

I would agree with the body doing something after a preg, as when I had my m/c my periods (in between treatment) went to being the most regular and normal ever. All thought 3 moths post m/c I did molt a lot of hair Apparently something to do with the hormones? But still as thick as ever...my hair not me 

Amp your plans sound fantastic. Glad you are getting a drink in and what a cool weekend to be able to do it. Our weather bit sunny bit rainy but been out for a meal to the pub with my hubby. Not sure exact dates of starting treatment yet, feel like taking a much longer break until after the summer so I can do some living it up, but not sure I could actually put that into practice. I've bought a lot of summer clothes, so mentally I am prentending we are going on a beach holiday soon, that would be lovely. If we do catch a late minute cheapo deal I will have all the clothes I need for it, that is the plan!

Xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Well......yes you guessed it. I am ill haha. I absolutely deserve to be ill, made a right pig of myself with red wine. But I have woken up this morning and laughed at myself and feel like I had the medicine I needed. 
So....back on the diet. My BMI is 27 and I want to lower it and lose a stone before my next treatment, so that's my wee target for now. 
And I booked a holiday, I am just going to go with my parents in 3 weeks. They're going to Ibiza and I was like 'is there room for a little one' so I'm all booked just to chill and sun bathe with the oldies. My parents are lush, and I get on with them so well, my best friends! So I'm looking forward to that, and also gonna go to Italy with the hubby in August. No stopping me at the minute. I've had a new lease of life. 
Vix, I am not surprised you are buying loads, ah that's lush. Are you buying practically or emotionally? I would be like 'that's so cute I've got to have it' haha. Such a special time in your life, you're so on the homeward straight and you're gonna meet your little fella soon! What is your due date? I think I'll feel quite emotional for you when you have him. I feel really close to you two and I have no idea what you even look like! Haha
Helen, it's such a tough one about whether to go straight back on it or not, I've got to be honest the only reason I'm not is coz I can't. But the sound of a cheeky holiday away may be amazing for you both, recharge your batteries, have some fun etc. to be fair I guess if you did delay a bit it wouldn't be for long. It's just when you're ready really. It is so draining and emotional though but we gotta keep focused that one of the times it will work.  And it will. We will get our babes!  Anyway...I've been meaning to ask you what happened the possibility of getting a little pooch? You still fancying a dog? 
X


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Haha, laughing at you with a hangover.  I miss drinking. . .I gave it up a couple of years ago when I was sick in hospital with a bad gallbladder and stayed sober going through treatment.  I actually miss it more than ever now.  I used to be the life and soul of the party and I kinda miss that girl . . .I am a bit boring now.  The past year we really closed off and went into some kind of cave. . .I feel I lost a lot of myself during treatment but we did what we had to do and our best friends have allowed us to slot back in quite easily. 

Would also love a holiday but am dying in this heat and now not really able to fly.  We are looking at cheeky winter sun breaks and think we will go away for Xmas - it will then put an end to the ''where will you spend Christmas'' questions.  Am bad.

I think I am quite prepared for him coming.  We have most of the things we need.  I am so surprised at how relaxed I have become.  The first few weeks of pregnancy were hell as I just couldnt believe it was for real but now I truly believe we will get to meet him.  He is quite active and kicks a lot, some of them really sorry its hard to forget he is in there - alive and kicking. 

A dog would be lovely. We have two spoilt kitty cats and they are have been a massive source of comfort during some crappy times!!  

yes my job involves a lot of travel, Im a fashion buyer and have to spend lots of time in Asia.  I usually hate being left behind but since my energy levels now are zilch I am quite happy to have a young trainee snapping at my heels to go 

Hugs for you both ladies. . .XXX


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi both,

Amp you have the same BMI as me  its difficult getting that last couple of BMI points off. I've stayed the same weight now for months, but once the sun comes out I try a bit harder.

As for a pooch, we were seriously considering it but can't really as with work and everything all a bit too much. Not even allowed a guinea pig, my husband is a despot 

Hope your ok, totally hangover free now? So jealous of your upcoming Ibiza trip, how totally fab. It will recharge your batteries and give you a lovely tan so it's win win. If you can fit me in your suit case let me know xx 

Vix your job sounds very very cool.

Think when we all have our babes we should have a ff reunion and travel to Belgium for coffee and waffles, you ladies have been such a help. And Amp our journey not over yet!!

Hope you are both well and having a lovely weekend. We've been out for a drive and now just having a relax. Nothing very exciting yet 

Xxxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

Sorry for delay. Had a week of total hell. Started bleeding heavily on wed night and couldn't get baby to move. Rushed to hospital and baby was fine but placenta position was low like it is before birth so they prepared for early delivery by giving him growth steroids for his wee lungs. I'm 29 weeks so pregnancy would be viable but he would be so small and could be a very sick baby. Anyway long and short they managed to stabilise it and I got home after a few days but I'm total bed rest until he's here - hopefully he'll stick on in there this way until 34 weeks when it would be safe for him to come. Never been so scared :-( 

Expect to see more of me here! 
x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Vix

Can't believe you have had such a crazy time. How are things going?

Are you feeling any better, you must have been so so scared. All will be fine, your bambino is a fighter - your early pregnancy shows this. He will arrive and be ok I am keeping everything crossed for you. So sorry you have had such a scare, at least the hospital is keeping an eye out for you. I know someone who had their baby at 26 weeks and all was well, so I'm sure with the right care you will both be fine.

Let us know the latests, hope Amps ok it's been a little while since we heard from her xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG OMG vix my heart completely sank when I started reading your message, literally . What a relief everything is ok. That must have been horrendous, I cannot begin to imagine how you must have felt and how scared you must have been. That is awful. Poor you. So now you blumin well stay on your butt on bed rest. Get some lovely books and start chilling yourself right oot.  Really right out coz when little buba comes along there will be no chill time haha but you'll love it.
Helen, hope you are ok. What's happening with you? Owt or nowt? 
I go on holiday next Saturday and then come back the sat after, then back to hospital on tues to start again. Yipeeeee. Im excited again. 
Xxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

Thanks for the concern and sorry for scaring you!  We had a days monitoring on Thurs and all seems well, have been upgraded to the sofa.  Feeling a wee bit sorry for myself today as good friends are getting married and I am missing it - DH has gone as he is playing the music.  It can be quite lonely all the day on your own. . .my two cats are doing their best to keep me amused and I just started 50 shades of grey (have you read it?).  

Amp am so happy you are having a nice holiday and also that you are eager to start again - you are so strong. 

Helen - defo up for a baby reunion in Brussels once we are all mummys - which we will be!  Not sure I will ever be a mum of more than one though. . .until last week I would have defo had another but this whole experience has drained me, there is actually nothing left.

I hope you guys are having a better weekend than me. 

XX


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya both,

Vix glad things have settled down and you've been upgraded to the sofa!  hope you're not too fed up, will be worth it my dear, keep your mind fixed on the big prize ahead xx

Amp how are you doing? Glad your holiday is nearly here and then back on the treatment wagon all systems go! Hurrah.

My weekend was crappy, I am in a down mood. Got to have one of those now and again. Other than that all ok. No move forward on treatment just wallowing a bit. Just had a massive takeaway so typing away feeling very very sick and greedy  

Anyway let me know your news.

Hel xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey girls! 
You bored out your brain now vix? Is this not a good time to do all those sedentary things you dream about doing when you're life is manic? Like.....write a book, learn how to cross stitch/knit, watch loads of mugs on tv, etc etc. but no, vix decides to read the 50's collection! Haha I have got them but not read them yet. I'm not taking them away on sat either with the parents! My god haha. Will read them at a more appropriate time.
Helen, why you feelin down Hun? Or maybe you're not anymore? 
Time to think about packing the case....


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya ladies,

Oh just re-read the posts...those books are the ones that have been all over the news. Am I the only person whose not bought/ read them  

Vix I'd taking up knitting...amps right get all those things done that you can when you have 5 mins to yourselves,how about writing something for your baby? A letter or something describing your treatment or how you are feeling at the minute waiting for him to arrive? Just an idea.

Amp how exciting to be going off into the sun, hope you are going to have the best time every and a lovely relax.

I'm ok just fed up with stuff but nothing I can't get over. 

Xxxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

Had a scan yesterday and mini H is perfect, good weight and length.  I was worried as I dont have a massive bump - its very neat but I am a tally and DR explained there is enough length there for him to lie right out instead of curling up and popping out.  Anyway they are very happy that rest agrees with us both and Ive been upgraded to sofa - LOL!  No more contractions and no more bleeding - am sure he will come late now!

I read the first 50 shades book - oh my, too much for a lady on bed rest.  I did also make mini H his first teddy bear - wish I could show you some pics and I do have a learn to knit kit to get through but it doesnt look as easy as I thought.

The letter is a lovely idea, will have to get on it.

How are you girls? Helen we are here for you honey, if you need to vent (even if it seems like a small thing) please do. 

Amp - wohoo holidays.  Lucky you!  I hope you get some relaxing and pampering!  

hugs for you both XX


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi VIx,

So glad that bambino is doing Well and that you are feeling more relaxed about things. Thats such good news. Well done on the bear, clever you! Keep going with the knitting sure you will do a lovely job. 
Your comments about the book made me laugh, at least you have some things to pass the time, and you can get through all the books you want to read.

All ok with me, hopefully will get to book a holidays soon, could really do with it. Its lovely to know you guys are there for me x Amp must be in the sun by now! Lucky girl.

Keep me posted

Hel xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi ladies. Well I am back and had an amazing time. Lush. Really missed hubby though. 
Back on it this week, got an appt on tues for follow up /start again.
What is this blumin flash floods weather about, it's shocking!


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi hope you don't mind a newbie joining the thread. I am getting ready to start my 2nd ivf in september and have pcos and could really do with some tips on what could help the embryos stick this time? 

I have 1 son liam who's 8, he was conceived on clomid at 23 and a lower bmi. I fell pregnant naturally in 2010 with my 2nd son Aiden who sadly grew angel wings at 35 weeks   . I'm desperate for another baby and time is tick as i'm 33.










ivf 1st attempt bfn 02/2012


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Vix, welcome back Amp, hope all is well with you two. Let me know how you are getting on.

Hi Naomi, sorry to hear about your rollercoaster of treatment, but I'm sure this treatment will do the trick for you! 

I can't give you any tips I'm afraid as I'm still waiting for my positive ivf attempt, but this one I'm trying to stay more relaxed, eat brazil nuts every day and at least 2 litres of water a day. I also wont stay in bed for 2 days post transfer. Ill have one day in bed and then get up and move around i think..

The other girls on here will have their tips to share, and we are there to support you as you go through treatment if you want to chat xxx even if we are not on here everyday....for my sanity I don't think you can be on ff everyday, I can get obsessed, but such a wonderful resource!

Hel xx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi helen thanks for replying. I wish id found more info out on my 1st go at ivf. I'm just praying that i will have more luck this time. i'm 33 and haven't got much time left to egg share. and it's the cost each time. I suppose all I can do is try and think positive. xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

Sorry I fell of the radar.  My nan passed away a week ago and she was like a mother to be after my own my died 11 years ago.  I cannot tell you how horrible, horrible it is - especially whilst pregnant and knowing she didnt meet the baby.  Im really broken :-(

I hope you girls are all ok - welcome to Naomi.  The only advice I will give you and which I know you won't take (as I didnt when I was cycling) is let go of the control, there really is not a lot you can do to help it all apart from take your meds on time.  I think its more important to have healthy mind and be in a good place for the baby you will DEFO one day have.  I tried to mirco-manage every cycle and I really wish I had lived a bit more normally because once you are pregnant you have to give up so much anyway.Saying that since you have PCO remember to eat lots of protein before and after collection and drink lots of rehydration drinks (with water) after EC ( I have had PCO and its not pleasant). Everytime I did bed rest I got a BFN but the one time I decided to go back to work and behave as normal I got a BFP.  The two are probably not linked but I do believe a lot in acceptance and trusting in your DRs. 

Only know 33 isn't old!  My good friend on this site is pregnant with number 1 at 42 and all is going well.  Don't stress.

Ladies, I will be back soon.  Big kiss

V X


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah vix, I am so so sorry about your nan. That's just awful and also that I'm sure it will bring strong feelings back of your mum. I'm sorry honey I wish there was something I could do to make it feel better. you nan will absolutely see your baba. As will your mum, don't think for one minute they're not with you all the way. Not only in your heart but in your energy and aura. 

I can't believe where time is going, I'm now nearly a week into DR. All being well I should be reunited with another egg in 3-4 weeks! I feel completely different this time and am ashamed to say I went out on sat night and got way too drunk, considering I didn't drink fr 6 month last time. I have got to have a life. No more now though. Gulp! 

Hey Helen, how are you? What's going on? 

Welcome Naomi, lovely you have joined us. And don't  worry about your age.. My consultant said it decreases at 35 but not massively. I am 38 next month and don't  have any children. It does concern me but I can't change it. Unfortunately. So your going for egg share? Some lovely lady will be delighted, what a beautiful gesture. Hopefully will work for you both. 

Thinking of you vix and sending you love xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies you all seem so nice. I'm so glad ive found somewhere that i can speak about it, as the last cycle i had no1 to talk to and did my own head in with worry and constantly thinking about it.lol I think this time for the 2ww Im going to find something I can do to take my mind off it even if it's only a little bit. When eating the brazil nuts and pineapple was this before you started treatment or just throughout the treatment process?

egg shared before, don't know if the lady conceived and don't want to, as it's too hard. But if she did. i'm happy as I can give someone the gift of being a mum, which is the best thing in the world.xx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Did any of you ladies take metformin during your ivf? I'm going to be starting down regulation in 12 days so need to make sure xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Naomi, I never DR before.  My hospital thought it best for my PCO that I did a short protocol.  But I dont have PCOS only PCO so prob wouldn't respond to metaformin.  If your hospital are giving you it please trust in them. . .they are the experts honey.

Amps and and Hel - how are you girls??  Havent caught up for a while.

Im ok, one day at a time.  Am seeing a counsellor and it helps a lot. Am now nearly 37 weeks and some defo signs he is on his way - I have Braxton Hicks all the time. . . am so tired and cant sleep well at all.

Will keep you updated XX


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank's hun the clinic didn't prescribe them the doctors did. But a few people on here have said it should be ok. I will double check with the clinic when i ring up and pay for my drugs xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Maybe you should check with your clinic then?  I would only take drugs they prescribe from now on. . .


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank's hun I rang the clinic and sorted it with  them xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya ladies x

Haven't been on here for ages, just had to say hi.

Vix so sorry when I read back about your posts with your gran, I hope you are ok. You have gone through a lot but you are one tough cookie xx

Not long to go now my dear and I am so excited for you x hope amp is ok. Havent caught up with you ladies ina  long while.

I haven't been on here as been totally all over the place since finding out I am BFP   been very very stressful with lots of panics (lot of them in my mind) but taking each day as it goes and it seems to be going well.  I am stressing over everything and can't really enjoy much yet until I get further along. I'm sure you know the feeling vix and amp xxx ! Just very blessed it worked this time xxx

Naomi I've taken metlfomrin all the way through my treatment, it helps with regulating the medication, making sure don't get Ohss and other things. I am still on it and a large dose at that  I ate brazil nuts everyday before and during the 2ww

Much love xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats on your bfp. Ive yet to buy brazil nuts. Been looking but can't fine them anywhere. I was told fresh pineapple is good for the womb lining so been eating a lot of that, and taking pre conceive and some vitamins. The clinic okayed them all, so im all set to go on the 19th.xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Well it sounds like your doing the right things. I got my brazil nuts from holland and Barrett, I bought broken ones as they were cheaper and I found whole brazil nuts at waitrose. I had around 6 a day. I didn't do pineapple as kept forgetting. I also had marmite, yummy, and lots of cheesy puffs, which the girls on here know I am addicted to  

I had NO symptoms in my 2ww at all. A few tiny headaches and 2 times of dizziness when I stood up in the morning but that was it. I never believed women who said they had no symptoms in 2ww but honestly that's true. So truly don't worry in your 2ww. I am keeping fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been on for ages. 
I've not taken metformin but my doctor said next full cycle I do he will put me on metformin as research shows this stops you over stimming.
Well I went for apps on wed to see if lining was thick enough for frozen transfer and I haven't built lining up despite being on meds for 2 weeks. Thinnest part was 3.5 and thickest was 5.1. I was completely in shock as the last time I had 9.0 no problem. They have sent me off for another week on one extra climaval so I'm now taking 4 a week but am worrying that I may have some lining damage from erpc. I am prone to over worry but I just can't think of a reason why I haven't responded. I'm back on tues.
A guy I work with, his wife is due their son next week after 8full ivf cycles.  And about 16 fet. He told me a few weeks ago about their journey. And some people's resilience and strength blows me away.
How you all doing then? Xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi amp,

I've had cycles where for no reason the lining of the womb hasn't built up. The cycle previous is fine, then the next one it doesn't grow and I've been on estrogen? Then the next cycle it builds up fine. I think it is just one of those things, can't really say there has been a pattern in why it happens. I was shocked when it happened to me as i hadnt had any probs with womb lining before x Doesn't mean there will be a problem x hope it gets it's backside in gear and grows!!! Xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Helen, I've just re read posts. Are you preggo?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Helen, are you BFP?  I dont think you announced it to us. . .confused.com


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi both,

Sorry been keeping it low key as been so so worried. And trying not to read about everyone of my worries on this site!..you know sometimes you need a break, I've been googling everything!

Yes BFP  

Were totally gobsmacked as convinced hadnt worked for us! No symptoms! 

Seen heartbeat from latest scan, but scared to death xxxxx

Hope you're both ok x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Ah I remember the feeling.  My BFP was more scary than the two week wait.  Take each day at a time. . .there are a lot of milestones to help - being handed over to a normal DR, 12 week scan, 20 week scan.  Very hard to believe it but you will start to relax and get more confident in it, it helps when he/she starts moving.

Congrats.

2 weeks for me - 36 fecking degrees here, WANT HIM OUT NOW!!  Am so miserable - take note last few weeks of pregnancy are hell.  But I am told worth it 

XXX


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Helen man blumin a million congrats. Delighted for you! I have got everything crossed for you. Everything!
That's brilliant news. I'm o o plead for you. And you got the second milestone positively under your belt! Xxxx
I knew you'd do it. Ah I feel emotional for you xxxx
I have my transfer planned for next Friday.   can't wait. Went back and my lining was perfect! 9.2mm. They are thawing 6 eggs this time and pick best two.  
Bring it on.
Vix you are so nearly there. Lovely lovely. You can breathe again when he's born and you got your beautiful son in your arms. Awwwwww.
Helen did you have iui or ivf with bfp? 
Naomi, hope all well with you.  Where you up to? 
Much love girls xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Friday?  Amp that is brilliant. . .I am wishing lots of sticking vibes and all the rest for you.  Oh hopefully its you next and our little trio will be complete.  Then we will all be praying for Naomi!


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi girls sorry i haven't been on much. Ive been hectic with school holidays. today was my 1st down reg jab, so it's finally moving for me. I have booked my holiday and paid for it, so we have a holiday whilst stimming. Im hoping this time i will have a nice relaxing time and a bfp after xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks both for your congrats, still feels unreal!

I just cannot feel anything so so hard to believe things are going on inside you that you have no control over. Just hope it's all developing safely. Would like some more symptoms!

Vix 2 weeks....where has time gone!!!!! Brilliant, hang in these last couple of weeks, the little bundle will be out in no time. It must be so much hard work in the heat being fit to pop! All your bags lacked and ready to go?

Amp, how lovely, not long to go until you get the little embies put back.bet you're so excited. I have everything crossed for you. I want us to be discussing preg talk together. Knew you're lining would be ok, can't believe it's come around so quickly, although it must have felt longer for you. Everything will go great xxx

Naomi great you are starting your injections and a lovely holiday too. I'm v jealous.

Love to you all xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Hel, my sickness hit hard week 8 so still time. It stayed even until now so you'll regret begging for symptoms


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Heh Vix,

Well I'll be waiting for it to kick in. Slight hits of nausea are a doddle  want more!!!  Yer you may think I'm mad  boobs not even sore, bizarre. Maybe I am just one of the lucky ones and will get naff all mayhem...

Everyone is different but wish it was a bit more uniform!

Xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

How many weeks are you?  Trust me it can still come. . .I thought I had escaped ma ha ha ha ha!  How wrong was I!


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

8 weeks   I am hoping your predictions send me symptoms!
Hee hee.

How are you doing? How's the temp where you are, still unbearable? Xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Boiling! 8 days to due date OMG!

Amp is it your transfer tomorrow?


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi girls.  Yes it's my transfer tomorrow at 11am. Think of me! They have thawed 6 and gonna pick the best two in the morning. Awwwwww I'm nervous, excited, scared and uncontainable. I haven't told anyone this time at home ony you my virtual friends. Haha 
Will let you know how it goes and quality etc. 
Xxxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi! 
Only me! Well I've had my transfer. They transferred 2 good ones. A 6 cell and a 5. Both were racing in ahead of the others little monkeys. The other 4 were at a 2 cell protest!
So onto two week wait - deep joy! 
Xxxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Amp, 

Well done!!! Hurray 2 little stunners back in transit for you. Phew, now onto the wait, hope you've got plenty to take your mind off things.

I've got everything and more crossed for you xxxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  I've just read through this entire thread and although you never like to hear of anyone having a hard time, it was so comforting to see other people out there having to deal with the same problems I have had.  Well, I have just had an unsuccessful ivf cycle.  I have pcos too, with a really high amh (44 I think).  I did the short protocol this time.  It was so stressful.  I was on stims for an eternity.  2 weeks and 5 days.  I had millions of follicles - they just weren't the right size.  Eventually I got to egg collection - 3 weeks to the day after starting stims.  I got 7 eggs, 6 fertilised and I had one 2bb and one 1bb blastocyst transferred.  There was nothing left to freeze.  Alas I got a BFN   .  We're very lucky to already have a little one conceived through ivf in 2009.  I went through two full rounds of ivf and two FETs to have him.  He was from an FET.  I also had a miscarriage at 11 weeks from an FET.  I have never had success from a fresh cycle.  Although I haven't had OHSS I wonder if its possible that the length of time on stims and the toll that takes on my body means that I am not ready to accept an embryo/blast after transfer.  Whereas when I do an FET, my body is a lot less stressed out.  Has anyone ever experienced anything like that?  We've decided to cycle again, but I wondered if anyone had any tips or experiences to help the situation.  I'm sorry for such a me me me post.  Its just great to find a thread where the chat seems so relevant to what I have gone through.  Good luck to all of you.  Its nice to see good things are happening for some of you!  R xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi rosebud I can't help much as i'm just into my 1st week of down reg on my 2nd go at ivf. It has mad me wander tho, as my 1st go they didn't stick. I didn't think of freezing as i have pcos and thought to have them put back is all down to your own body. Have you discussed your queries with your consultant?xx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Naomi - I've got a review appointment next week so I will put my theory to them then.  I think I have suggested it before and they said it wasn't relevant, but only having had BFPs from FETs makes me wonder.  It may, however, be as relevant as my tradition of watching The Sound of Music on dvd after every embryo transfer I have ever had. Good luck with your treatment!  I wish I was back at the beginning again instead of being at the saving up, slimming down (or at least trying to), waiting to start phase!


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

I know what you mean. I was 16 stone at the end of last time's treatment. Now i've lost a stone and a half and still going, but just wandering if it's enough to help. Have you looked into vitamin supplements that can help the embrioes stick? A friend of mine who went through ivf and succeeded 1st time gave me a list of supplements to take throughout and after et. Id be happy to pass it on if youd like. Ive been taking all vitamins for 3-4 months now so hoping this will help the buggers stick this time.xx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

That's great that you've been on the vits for that long - I think that's how long it takes for these things to work into your system.  Good luck!  I'd be really interested in the list.  Balancing weight and IVF with a bit of pcos thrown in there are not easy are they?!  Well done with loosing a stone and a half!! R x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey rosebud. Welcome to our thread, delighted you decided to join us, and no average job reading through the whole thread eh! 
I wonder if ......right bear with me on this one. We have pcos and that means a major hormonal imbalance. Yeah. On a fresh cycle it is your own estrogen and also your own progesterone used, wi a bit of help from clinic, but effectively it is still your own hormones. On a frozen cycle you are completely medicated?.. Everything in the right dose is given to you and your baba! Just a theory. I hugely believe this is how I got bfp on first fet, although I didn't get a fresh transfer to compare. Worth a mention to them if you think there's a link. Maybe you could ask for progesterone support after transfer on a fresh? Assuming they will ensure your lining is thick enough etc, suggesting your estrogen is good enough. It's all such a blumin minefield isnt it.  Naomi well done on losing weight, that's amaze-balls. Do you want to lose more or are you happy there? I have bought the clean and lean books and done the detox but have stopped now I've had my transfer, but I'm still trying to be healthy. Excluding curly wurly , cherry bake well and hot choc today. Oops! 
Right.....to help me with my two week wait girls can u recommend a really good book to get on my kindle? Not the 50 shades haha wrong time!!!!  Something that you can't out down, no particular interest really just any topic but really good? Any ideas?
Helen, you're getting so close.....don't forget to tell us ASAP that we're all aunts haha. Helen, how you doing?
Much love girls xxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry Helen and vix I meant vix is getting close. Helen you will be close in 7 month haha xx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

1x35mg conenzyme Q10.. 1x200ug selenium.. 1x500mg vitamin 2.. 1x15mg zinc.. 1x10mg vitamin B6.. Pregnacare Conception.. 3x500mg royal jelly.. 1x500 bee propdis.. 1x500mg l-arginine alpha lipolc acid.. 5 brazil nuts a day.. 1x fish oik (not frm liver only frm body) 1 glass pineapple juice a day (only not frm concentrate) 1 vitamin B Complex... Take all these thru ur ux then when u av a ET Only take the royal jelly selenium bee propolis brazil nuts and the juice stop the rest coz all these good for the lining and sticky uterus had mine holland and barrett and boots.. Another good thing 2 have is baked beans sunflower seeds and yougurt.

That's what i have been taking. Some of the above is in pre conceieve. I went to holland and barratt with the list and they helped. On my last go i didnt have ant to freeze cos i was egg sharing we had 10 eggs each. only 5 were half decent and 2 put back. What do they do to help with a frozen transfer.? i would like to do it, but the cost is £1000 just for that, so we couldn't afford it . I still waant to lose a lot more weight if i can, hard at the mo with having the hormone jabs, which gives me major munchies.lol Ive been going to weight watchers so thats helped. xxxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Naomi - thanks for the list.  I am going to look into those and see what I am not getting from the Pregnacare vitamin and fish oil.  I wish they invented one pack that covered absolutely everything that was needed.  Wouldn't that be great!  It is so hard trying to loose weight and the treatment as with any stress gives me the major munchies too.  Planning to go to the gym tomorrow before work ... bet I don't make it though.
Amp - I'm really focused on what my review letter that I get ahead of my review consultation next week is going to say.  I've specifically asked them about the FET success theory so I'll just have to wait and see what they say.  Have you read "One Day" by David Nicholls?  I couldn't put that down literally until I'd finished.  Good luck with the 2ww.  I love a dvd box set for getting me through that.  Grey's anatomy has seen me through a few of them.  Take care all, R xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Your welcome. I agree would be ideal if you could take 1 pill that covers all and gives you a guaranteed success story. I'm off to manchester on Friday for my scan on Saturday to see if i have down regulated. Fingers crossed i have.xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Sebastian born on Monday 27th Aug at 9.01am
3.2kg and 50cm
Contractions for 4 days and he was finally delivered in a state of emergency by suction cup as his heartbeat fell. But all is well and he is perfect in every way. Girls the journey is worth it

X


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

so glad he's doing well. How many goes at ivf did it take for you to get your baby boy>?xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow Vix, hurray you made it!!!! Congrats on your beautiful baby boy...wow. Sitting here mopping up big tears of happiness for you. Xxxx

Hi amp, doing ok, trying not to gain too much weight as I eat my own body weight in cheese. I'm also eating way too big meals which is not great but I am so hungry this week...heh ho. How are you doing on ur wait? Feeling positive? I have everything crossed but u know u are doing all you can xxx

Hi rosebud, I never got any embies to freeze  and yours are brilliant quality. If you feel a FET works for you then press for it. I would swear by eating 5 brazil nuts a day. But then I swear by eating cheesy puffs but worth a try, also I used natal hypnotherapy cd throuhout this ivf and after being sceptical it really helped...

Naomi hope all going well with you.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Vix, a million million congratulations on the birth of Sebastian (love the name). I am overwhelmed for you, how amazing. So so so happy, oh god I bet he's gorgeous, oh you're a mum, a real one haha it's true, you got your very own baba. I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Amp, she's led the way for us to hold our little babies! Xxxx we gotta keep the faith! And I agree the name is lovely xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I'm over the moon and yes I'm only the first to be a mummy, you'll all follow me soon.

Naomi its all there in my signature babe, Sebastian was my 7th embie! Proof that you have to keep on trucking, miracles happen,  I'm looking at mine right now!

Xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Vix,

Give him a cuddle from us! Can't wait to hear all about your new born tips!!! Xxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Congratulations Vixter!  Hope everyone is doing well.
I got my review letter from the clinic today.  I have an appointment to discuss on Wednesday.  They have recommended the flare protocol the next time which I haven't done before.  Have any of you done that with PCOS?  They have warned there is a risk of OHSS, but given the protracted length of time I was on stims before even though I have a high AMH, they think it will work better.  Any similar experiences?  Happy Friday all!  R x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi rosebud,

Is the flare the short protocol? I have done that every time I had ivf and if you drink lots of water there is no problem.  Xxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Helenx,

I think they are different although from my googling explorations it seems that the flare protocol that I am going to be on is sometimes called the short protocol too. I was on the short protocol last time, where I started menopur injections on day 2 and added cetrotide injections shortly after that (can't remember the exact date). I'll find out more about it on Wednesday but I think I start with northisterone tablets, then after a few days get a prostap injection and then onto stims (not sure which one yet). The prostap injection apparently jump starts the ovaries. I think it is typically used in poor responders. I think I am a weird responder! Someone at the clinic on my egg collection day referred to my AMH as being too good. I didn't think it could be too good?! But apparently too many of my follicles respond and I end up with huge numbers of follicles which are not big enough. We got there in the end and had 7 eggs collected, but that was after 19 days on stims which is not ideal. They are hoping this gets me off to a better start and will have a shorter stim period. Who knows?! Their success rates are very good and I do trust them. It all just feels very complicated. Oh to be straightforward! R x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey girls, how you all getting on? Vix how's your gorgeous boy? And Helen how is pregnancy? I've just come back from having my bloods done. Tis test day! Wish me luck! I'm so nervous. Xxx big love xxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

How exciting Amp!  When it hasn't worked for me my period as usually arrived by test day its looking good to me!!  I'll keep everything crossed for you.  Well, I had
my review appointment this week.  The doctor said I am a confusing patient.  On paper I look like I should be a high responder.  I have PCOS, a high AMH and a 
pretty decent follicle count.  However, I am a very slow responder.  I was on stims for 19 days this time to get 7 eggs.  He said they are going to treat me like a 
poor responder and put me on the flare protocol with a high dose.  He said there is a risk that I over respond, but given how I recently responded they don't think so.
They said I can go again with my next period which I am really keen to do.  When it comes I start norterstrone tablets on day 21, then a few days later get prostap
injection and then a few days later I should get my period and then I start the stims.  This seems really soon, and I've heard some say you should have a longer
break.  But then I really want to tackle this thing head on and don't want to wait until next year.  Decisions, decisons.  How soon have other people gone back
for treatment?  Hope everyone is doing well! R x


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck amp. On my last go my AF showed bang on time. I started spotting on the Saturday then test day full on. I have just finished down regs, had my scan i have a nice thin womb lining and also just had a bleed. I start stims tonight and go up next Friday for my 1st scan. Last time i had 2 scans and then had EC on the 4th day. I managed 20 eggs last time so I'm hoping to match that or do more, as I'm doing an egg share. This is My final chance at ivf as we cant afford anymore, so I'm really hoping it's 2nd time a charm.xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. You're both go go go! 
We are all so close in this together. I personally won't have a break in-between I want this and can't afford to waste time. I've gone back to back cycling. 
Good luck to you both! So....for me! The nurse just phoned and i am preggo! I'm overwhelmed. 
And delighted and nervous. Let the worry start. X
Much love xx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Fantastic news Amp!!!!  So delighted for you!!!!!!!!!!  I know the worrying inevitably starts ... but try to enjoy it too.  Goodness knows you deserve it.  R xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

That's great news hun, you deserve it so much. Try not to worry and just enjoy it. Also send some baby dust our way.lol xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Amp logging on and stupid O clock to get your news - oh my god! Congrats! Bring on the worry  

More later when match sticks arent needed to keep eyes open!

X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Just logged one myself and can't believe my eyes....Amp preggo!!!!!! Well I can believe my eyes. You super fertile girlie! So so happy for you!!! Let's hope all this baby dust rubs off on our other lovely ladies Naomi and rosebud xxx

Congrats amp. Totally with you on the worry, know what your going through. Be positive and every step is a blessing. Go for a private scan if you can if u need reassurance, helped me. This is the longest I've gone without a scan... It's torture. Want little Babba to grow and start belting the hell out of me!! Xxx

Vix hope ll well with you and mini man xxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey beautiful ladies, thanks all so much!
I am sending so much baby dust everyone's way, you wouldn't believe it! Well in 2 days I have heard of 3 babies born. And I think it's really in the air at the mo! bring on the babeeees! 
Well been up to my usual trick (sorry vix) of peeing on a stick and can safely say that the line is getting darker and darker. I have stopped now (only coz I've ran out -ha!). 
Scan is next Friday at 11.30
We haven't told anyone this time, except you lot! None of my family or friends know. It seems really naughty, but I have got to say the last time the worst thing in the world was telling everyone that it was over, I don't think I could go through that again. 
Hey, remember last time I spotted all the way from the day after bfp, well I haven't spotted once   hope this means I have a real baba in there and not just a stupid sac, although I do make a rather good sac the doc said haha! 
This feels so weird cozi have now been preggo twice this year and have tried for 4 years and it's never happened. The doctor said they will prob only do fet with me so my hormones are always medically managed as I have a crazy hormonal imbalance, pesky blumin ovaries! And I think a fresh transfer must have to use some of your own hormones. 
How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Amp - glad its all still going well and that you are enjoying your secret!  It feels totally mad having an amazing secret like that.  I felt like it was written on my forehead.
Well, I am waiting on my next period to get an appointment to start the flare protocol.  I have weirdly been categorised as a high amh/ pcos sufferer and poor responder all at the same time.  I don't think my response is that poor - 7 eggs last time, but its less that you would expect for someone with my symptoms.  They have recommended the flare protocol for me this time, but have been advised that they can't be sure how I'll respond with the worry being that I might over respond.  They give a prostap injection at the beginning of the process on day 21 of my cycle which are supposed to jolt my ovaries into action before starting stims which should then build on this.  Here's hoping.  Its a bit hard waiting until then.  I'd rather be doing something.  Anyways, hope you continue to keep well. R x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Rosebud, what protocol was it that worked for youlast time when you it your gorgeous baba? You know if you do over respond they will just freeze all your eggs, which although at the time is awful, it works out in the long run. 
When you say you wish there was something you can do, why dont you start writing a little diary of nice things, and thoughts that you can hopefully share with your new bundle when the time is right x


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Amp - it was the long protocol that worked for us before.  However, although it worked in the end it was a bumpy road both times we went through it.  I seemed to not be responding having lots and lots of little follicles and then - suddenly getting lots and lots of eggs.  Along the way both times we were almost cancelled and it was horribly stressful.  The new clinic I am at think that the flare will work better.  Who knows ... we may end up back with the long again.  Our little one came from an FET so I already have a soft spot for them already.  I like your idea re a diary.  I might just do that.  Take care, R x


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all well im up and down at the mo. Had a scan today and i have 25 follicles, all 11 and above. They originally had me booked in for EC on wednesday, but now have cancelled and i have to do a couple more days of buseralin jabs and clexaine. They said my blood showed signs of ohss. so looking at ec on friday. Have any of you ever been through anything similar?

Also have any of you any info on acupuncture before and after ET?xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Naomi.....! I am so so sorry, I replied to your message the other night and have just realised today that it wasn't posted. Sorry. So have you had egg collection today? 
I had similar with mine, I over stimulated and had 45 eggs, they would not do a fresh transfer, but I was absolutely ok with that and think that it was actually the right thing to do, despite a disappointment.  
Let me know ow you got on, and thinking of ou xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi amp I had egg collection yesterday. I'm really gutted I only got 12 eggs, 6 I have to share. Got a phone call today and only 3 of the 6 have started dividing  I have to now pin my hopes on the 3 remaining to get through. I am in a lot of pain aswel as they said they had trouble getting the eggs out. I'm just feeling that knowing this is my last chance nothing is gonna go right for me. Last time I had 21 folicles and 20 eggs just seems odd. I wish I could have a guarantee that the 3 are gonna grow and i'm gonna get my dream.xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Naomi

12 is a good number, with PCO you can over produce but not good quality. Statistically more sucessful cycles are with eggs collected between 10-15, after this point quality can go down. Plus you can be subject to OHSS with a higher amount.

I had 12 eggs on my sucessful cycle and only 2 good embies on day 5 with nothing to freeze. Well one of those stuck and he's upstairs sleeping now. 

Now focus on making a good home for them, when is transfer?

Vx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi hun had transfer today, 2 on board 1 a 7 cell and the other an 8 cell. So just been sat with my legs in the air. Really hoping 1 sticks. I had none left to freeze as the other was only a 5 cell.xx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

That's fantastic Naomi. You must be very pleased. I've got everything crossed for you and hope the 2ww doesn't drag xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I never had anything to freeze! In the end I didn't need it, hope you won't either


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Hope you're ok. Naomi I was the same as Vix and never ever got any to freeze. Start out with around 10 and then left with 1 2 who progress, they just say its how it works for most women. I had accupuncture before and after ET and swear by it, plus relaxation tapes xx

Just to let u know had 12 week scan and all well. Not long to go for your scan Amp. Vix how's the little one? Xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

HI all. I', trying to relax as much as possible during the 2ww and not go out of my mind. I keep having to stop myself from thinking it's gonna be the same as last time and they won't stick. This is the annoying part. If i get twinges I think oh could this be a good or bad sign.lol

I wish I could just skip 2 weeks ahead and get my answer. 

So glad your scan went well, can't believe your 12 weeks already. It's going to fly xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Naomi, I had exactly the same thoughts. 

I had had 2 ivfs previously so thought why will this one work when the other haven't? It doesn't matter what has gone on before just imagine thinking it's your time now. When I was in the 2ww I was in no way positive, I had no symptoms and I was struggling. I kept reading posts form ladies who said they had no symptoms and then got a BFP, or ladies who had been so negative and then got a BFP and thinking that's not true, how can it be? It can happen. It just shows you not to worry about what has gone before. Keep your spirits up xxxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm glad it's not just me then. I have been getting twinges on and off, and i'm shattered a lot. I keep thinking oh this could be a good sign. But at the next breath I think of how last time it was a bfn. I just wish I could fast forward time to the 8th.lol I don't work either so i'm home all day trying to not think about it all the time.

Who ever say's going through ivf is easy, well they bloody lie. The drugs and procedure are bad enough, but the 2ww is the worst in my opinion. Knowing this is all you want, and you have to have faith in your body to do the right thing is just a nightmare.xxxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey girls, 
Just wanted to let you know that I had a scan on Thursday and everything is fine, I've now been discharged from clinic and have apps with midwife on Monday for booking in, was told off by doctor's surgery for booking in late?.... Giz a break! They said I may not get 12 week scan on time , I'll bloomin well pay for it then, do you think you're gonna add to my worries by saying that ! 

How's everyone else? Naomi have you had your test yet? X


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi hun so glad everything is going good. My otd is monday, i caved yesterday and tested and had a faint 2nd line. So i'm waiting till monday to do their test. I did do a ovulation test aswel, as apparently they are more sensitive than pregnancy tests, it came up 2 dark lines straight away.

Time will tell on monday, my other half won't allow me too test again now until monday.lol


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

That's great news Naomi, everything crossed for you tomorrow x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you? 

 I was diagnosed with PCOS in September. It was a surprise as after 2 years of tests they didn't find anything! 

We are now going for IVF in Dec. I have been prescribed Puregon for stims. I was wondering if this was better for PCOS or Gonal-f?  

Is there a preference or is just up to the doctors??

Any ideas please?


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi calm baby I was on gonal f, but it depends on what your clinic feels is best for you.

Amp I caved again and got a digital test and got a   i am 1-2 weeks pregnant and i'm sooooo happy. I just pray everything goes ok now and my lil rainbow sticks and grows well.xxx


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Naomi, what wonderful news! How exciting. Congratulations. 

I was wondering what they based which is best for you....it's seems they are very similar drugs. 

Calm x


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Naomi. That's brilliant. I knew you'd test again. Haha and here you are with a completely positive. It'll be interesting what your hcg is. Did you have 2 put back in? 
Calm - welcome. I had menopur, and sorry I have no idea what they use each one for 
X


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi aamp done 2 more tests today and not   now i just   that all stays good and sticks tightly. I had 2 put back, haven't had any hcg done yet but i'm going to my doctors at 3 to see if they will get me a midwife and get me in for a 6 week scan instead of having to go up to manchester. I think my hcg is rising, as my cb digital on friday said 1-2 weeks and today says 2-3 xxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Amp what good news, so glad all ok. How exciting! Knew you'd be ok this time. It's lovely and meant to be, your baby has boarded that plane xxxxx

Nomi that's lovely news well done you xxx


Sending love to all xxxxxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Thinking of you all wherever you're at x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Amp,

How weird I checked back on here just to chek if any news  and saw your post. We must be in sync.

Hope your doin ok, how far long now? I'm 21 weeks and very happy  xxxx little one kicking all over the place.

Hope the others are doing well.

Hel xxxx


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies - I am scheduled for egg collection on Friday.  This round has been much better in terms of a response ... now to see if it actually results in anything.  Last time I was on the short protocol for 19 days of stims.  This time I have done the flare and its only taken 10 days to get to trigger shot which is tonight. Its been a lot less stressful.  Great to hear that you are both doing well, R x


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi amp i'm all good my profile pic is of my 9 week baby. I'm now 10 1/2 weeks, gagging for my 12 week scan.lol How are yoou and baby, do you know what your having yet?

naomi xx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

helen do you know the sex yet? hope all is going well.

naomi xxx


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic! Everyone is moving on the right direction. 
Great news! It's close between us preggo ladies and rosebud won't be far behind (praying this one works for you).
I'm 16 weeks now, 12 week scans are just amazing! I was 14 weeks at mine, 'she' was sucking her thumb and being an acrobat. Breath taking. 
My 20 week scan is 3 jan and I'll be over 22 weeks. They are giving me 2 extra scans on top of this at 28 and 34 weeks, they said I am high risk of developing gestational diabetes so want to monitor babas growth, which is fine by me. 
Time is flying already. 
Vix, how are you and your beautiful little lad? 
Love to everyone. (I haven't missed anyone have I?) xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Rosebud, glad all going well...sounds like you are on a roll. Will be thinking of you. I'm sure it will go well...xxx let us know how you go xxx

Naomi your pic so cute. We had 9 week scan too, had private scans nearly every week, looks like a flicker pad. You'll feel so good when baby kicks its so reassuring. Not finding out the sex as I want a surprise  it is tempting though.

Amp, nearly at ur  20 week scan heh not far behind me at all. Glad your ok. Just etch ur carbs and y'all be fine for gestational diabetes. My little ones big so watching what I eat!

Anyway apart from tonight's panic about a dodgy tasting fish finger  all ok with us xxxx

Yer wonder how Vix getting on? Xx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have had 2 private scans. Will possibly have more if the nhs don't scan me enough. I have had what feels like fluttering feelings it's amazing feeling it, my little rainbow fluttering away. I swore i was never gonna get lucky after conceiving aiden naturally, but i think he had other idea 

Your doing really well Helen, i'm no good at not knowing. I can't wait until I  have my scan to find out the sex.

Hope your all ok.

naomi xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Im great, loving being a mummy! just always so busy doing things with him (baby massage, yoga etc).  He is 3 months today - how did *that* happen  He sleeps 12 hours nights already - its going so well I already want another. . .bloody crazy eh?

lots of news to catch up on here so give me a min. .


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had a bit of a scan through here and it's great to see so many ladies have either already had babies or have them well on the way  

I'm due to start IVF in the new year and I'm feeling rather paranoid about how I'll respond to stims.  My consultant is concerned about ohss - seems this is obviously a recurrent theme with PCOS    However, I feel rather paranoid that I won't respond well to stims - my AMH is 33, and I am Clomid resistant before and after ovarian drilling, although I did manage to ovulate twice naturally after the od, my cycles were already lengthening so we have to be aggressive as I never got a cycle before the od after coming off the pill.

Would you mind sharing your experiences about your response - including any details of your amh, clomid response or resistance, how many eggs you had and if you ended up with ohss?  Any info very much appreciated xxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Dudders i was the same although i have not had to have my ovaries drilled. On my 1st ivf i stimulated very well and got 20 eggs but got a bfn. On my 2nd go id lost weight started taking a variety of vitamins that i researched and are supposed to help with implantation. Well i got 12 eggs 6 for me, had 2 put back and with taking all the vitamins 1 stuck and i'm now 14 weeks.

naomi xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls   

I start my second IVF in January, providing AF comes on time I will start Buserelin on the 7th January

xx


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Helenx said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm about to look at starting another round of ivf.
> I've had a previous early miscarriage and an unsuccessful ivf. This time around things like baby aspirin have been mentioned? I'm on metformin big dose this time and wonder if anyone has had success from ivf whilst being on metformin and what tips / things you could recommend. Also if anyone is in the same situation be good to chat x
> ...


Hello

I am on Metformin for PCOS. I am about to trigger tonight and this is my third time (one fresh, one FET), Both times they attached but not for long and hoping that the Metformin will keep them comfortable this time!! i'm not sure how Metformin will affect my eggs, but I have a very similar number of follicles and it has taken the same number of days (15 stims) on 225 Gonal F.

I'm really hoping Metformin is the magic ingredient to make this one work!!

x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello ladies?.

Anyone out there still? How are you all doing. updates please!! Xxxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Helen, 

Did you have your baby?  Wow you kept that very quiet!!!

All good for me, Sebastian is 7.5 months and I start work on Monday   he will go to creche 3 days a week and have one mummy and one daddy day a week.  Creche is wonderful but I am so not ready for this. . . .

I have not really read this page since Seb was born so will have wee look back and do some shouts to the other ladies.

I am still in contact with Amp and she should be the next with baby in her arms soon - yehaa! X


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Vix,

Yes had a lovely little boy, he is gorgeous !,

Wow 7 and a half months!!! Where did the time go? It miust be daunting going back to work, but a lovely new phase in your life. Mine is constantly breast feeding all the time so can't imagine the day when he can go do other things  

Sounds Ike you've enjoyed your maternity leave.

It's amazing to have your own baby after all of the treatment - still can't believe it's real.

Can't wait to hear Amps news - here's hoping she has a good labour!

Xxxx


----------



## naomi0410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi ladies how are we all. I'm due to go in and have my baby girl on tuesday. Getting excited now xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Naomi, how exciting. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you on an very easy and pleasant delivery!

All fine at our end. Our little chap is nearly 3 months already!! He is a big baby and feels the weight of a toddler  very tired but loving every minute.

Starting to go out and about now but it's taken a while. Have you settled on names yet?

Hel xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Ladies I must be crazy.  Sebastian is 9 months and I am on day 8 off stimming for a new IVF cycle.  Can't help but feel that I am pushing my luck but so ready for number 2 and IVF is free here.  In other news Sebastian has learnt to crawl, God help us all. . . 

Hope everyone is well.  X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Good for you Vixster! When I thought we were pregnant last year we started talking about when we would start again! Unfortunately havent been so lucky to have at least one but hopefully this time and then we can start thinking about number 2!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Keep going Ballboy.  Sebastian was a 6 or 7th embie for us. . .worth it all. . .I thought I would never ever do it again but he is worth it all. . .


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you Vixster. I babysat my friends little girl when she was over from NZ and she was attempt number 7 on frozens... gave me hope at the time! x


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Vix - going again? You go girl. Apparently after you've done it once you are geared up for another pregnancy and the rates shoot up. I'm wishing you all the best.

I am so tired and washed out, but totally loving my little one. Not ready for number 2 though  you are brave. 

Ballboy hope you get your little one on this attempt. You sound like your drug regime is similar to mine. The injectable progesterone is fun ...not but it made the difference on this attempt I'm sure of it xx I kept on mine for around 30 weeks  xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Yes I am.  Mad as a hatter.  EC was yesterday - 24 eggs which was a shocker.  I wasn't overstimulated though, just very ripe, and feel ok - bit sore and tender but that is all. 

Sebastian is now nearly 10 months so if it works now its a tight age diff but now to bad.  But if it doesnt work and we do it again in a few months its a very normal age gap, there is just no way of knowing. 

Ballboy, I keep everything crossed for you.  Trying to make baby number #1 is by far the most stressful, just keep on trucking and one day that dream will come true, I promise X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Helenx. My friends that have had babies with IVF always tell me "its worth it" and "you'll forget about all this". I can't wait. I just feel; my life is on hold until I can stop IVF! I don't like it at all. Sorry, a bit gloomy today as my TSH levels have not changed despite thyroxine so I have to double my dose and press pause on my cycle which effectively means staying on suprecur. That drug just doesn't agree with me - makes me really hormonal and I've put on 5lbs even before I've started steroids...


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Ballboy if you didnt forget all about it you wouldnt do it again. . .and I am about to go again.  I had 3 BFNS, one failed cycle, one pregnancy that I bled all the way through (resulting in bed rest at 6 months), ventouse delivery and numerous stitches and morning sickness for 9 months solid.  Yet here I am ready to go again.  It is worth it in every single possible way - all I can say is KEEP GOING.  You are strong enough to kick infertility on the ass, I know you are.


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks vixster! You just brought a tear to my eye and made me buck my ideas up! xxxxxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Good girl.  That's the strength you need to do this. . .now go get 'em tiger!!!!


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Ball boy how are you going now? Feeling more positive? Xx how's round 2 going Vix? X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

I spoke to my Dr yesterday and Im starting steroids etc next week regardless of TSH level. Hopefully it will have gone down but good not to be in limbo and transfer will be just over 3 weeks. This cycle seems to be lasting forever!!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I am PUPO with 2 A grade blasts!  But this time round it's sooo different, in fact I woke up this morning and forgot for most of the day. . .it's much more relaxed than trying to make that first baby. . .

Ballboy sorry it's all dragging on honey, 3 weeks will be here soon and they will make sure your body is ready for it, I am certain!

How are you Helen?


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Ball boy at least you're going in the right direction. Vix is right it will be gone in a flash. Try and take you're mind off things and do something nice for yourself - is there a treat you could sort out? Just think in 3 weeks you will have your transfer! Keep positive!!

Vix grade A? Wow!!! Same quality as last time? Yes I bet you're not so worked up about this cycle so it should have a good positive effect. Don't worry ballboy about being worked up I was such a state, a real nervous worrying wreck and mine still worked  

I am keeping everything crossed for both of you! It's all exciting.

All well here thanks, had a quiet but good weekend. my little Munchie has been a star and done 2 nights of 8 hour sleeps so I am soo happy. He is having another mini kip at the moment so I can get some housework done. Bless him.


Xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Sorry for the delay.  My fresh cycle actually resulted in a BFN so I spent some time licking my wounds.  Anyway I jumped right into a frozen cycle and found out yesterday that it WORKED!!!!  At least one embie stuck around - cant quite believe it, had no hopes at all of a FET working after fresh failing!! 

Hope everyone is ok?

Sebastian is now crawling and pulling no furniture, a ball of energy.  Cant believe he will be one next month!

Helen its great when they start sleeping like that, long may it continue.
Ballboy how is it going?


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Good thanks! I got a BFP which to be I've had each time but this time me levels were huge - 840 at 11dp5dt. Everything I've read is that they must be twins... but I know that sometimes they dont stick so trying not to panic too much (although it would be great). Scan booked for 8 weeks. Seems ages to me!


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

congrats on your bfp! when was your otd?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Ballboy - Sebastian had a really high HCG level, every DR told me it was twins but there was only ever one bouncy baby boy.  

I just found out on Monday, still not really real yet.

I am so happy for you XX


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

ps you should join a awaiting first scan thread, I did with my last pregnancy, then the group went to ** and now we all have almost one year old babies and have met several times. Its great support.


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll look for awaiting fist scan... I need a new board!! Thanks Vixster xxxx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations ball boy and vixter! How lovely. We are getting pregnancies on this thread aren't we! Wow! Will be thinking of you both how exciting.
My little boy is doing great and sleeping at night and smiling constantly he makes me tearfully happy everyday - still 4 months on cant believe he's real, but it feels like we've always had him.
Vixter hope you get to take it easy with your mobile little man and a baby on board. Keep me posted. Love to both

Hel xx


----------

